# Raise your hand if you go past the "No Boats Beyond This Point" sign at Cedar Bayou



## Sgrem

*Raise your hand if you go past the "No Boats Beyond This Point" sign at Cedar Bayou*

Tell us super champ why you are special and have no regard for the rest of Texas fisherman current and future, the CCA, and TPWD as well as countless others that have opened the fish pass for the betterment of the middle coast. If you have the gall to drive right on past you should have no reservations to open a discussion here. If you are man enough to face the rest of us instead of hide behind your console. No one will bash you just very interested in your story. If you can only bark obscenities from the safety of your boat rather than have an adult discussion then you gotta live with that. Pull up your skirt, grab your ball$, and raise your hand.


----------



## BlueDawg

Let me get a beer this ought to be fun.


----------



## bigfishtx

Ok, give us a description of the boat, when did this happen?


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

ok ok.... And then?


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Hey *bigfishtx*, all the info you asked for is in this other thread - http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=916105


----------



## fritz423

Was is a ruggedly handsome man with an expensive looking flats boat?

That was me, then.


----------



## Rooster 1

You know good and well that those dumb arses that go past it are reading this thread right now.


----------



## Shady Walls

Man O Man, this could be interesting.


----------



## Im Headed South

Pocketfisherman said:


> Hey *bigfishtx*, all the info you asked for is in this other thread - http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=916105


 Better yet here

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=14361610&postcount=598

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=14363586&postcount=601


----------



## bigfishtx

Pocketfisherman said:


> Hey *bigfishtx*, all the info you asked for is in this other thread - http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=916105


Thanks, I missed that one. Hopefully some of the guys that they own the bay will speak up. My bet is the losers don't have the juevos to.


----------



## Copano/Aransas

bigfishtx said:


> Thanks, I missed that one. Hopefully some of the guys that they own the bay will speak up. *My bet is the losers don't have the juevos to.*




^^^This. I didn't Sgrem's thread when i made this one, so incase they want to post on a different thread go here: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1550362


----------



## Bull Red

I go past the sign.....







.....on foot.


----------



## Blackgar

They could put up a
Bigger sign. I missed it & ran about 100yrds past it the first time I went in there. If another boat wasn't stopped at it I would have probably missed it all together, but it was raining hard & I am old & blind


----------



## Its Catchy

I think people are carrying the entire "cross the sign" thing a little to far. 

Why was it put there? To fight erosion of the bank and causing the collapsing of the sand into the channel?

In my opinion there is a huge difference between respectfully idling through the cut and blasting through on a plane. No harm done vs. being a complete a hole.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Its Catchy said:


> I think people are carrying the entire "cross the sign" thing a little to far.
> 
> Why was it put there? To fight erosion of the bank and causing the collapsing of the sand into the channel?
> 
> In my opinion there is a huge difference between respectfully idling through the cut and blasting through on a plane. No harm done vs. being a complete a hole.


Bullsheet. The sign is there for a reason. You can see five boats past it in the other thread and one is on plane. I think people should get a trespassing fine for it.


----------



## Its Catchy

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Bullsheet. The sign is there for a reason. You can see five boats past it in the other thread and one is on plane. I think people should get a trespassing fine for it.


It's probably not that simple. Since it's technically public water how are you trespassing? And to be quite honest who put that sign there and is it really against the law to cross it?

And If I was coming in the pass from the gulf how far am I allowed to go in?


----------



## Sgrem

Its Catchy said:


> It's probably not that simple. Since it's technically public water how are you trespassing? And to be quite honest who put that sign there and is it really against the law to cross it?
> 
> And If I was coming in the pass from the gulf how far am I allowed to go in?


Do it...WOT....you can be the next shrimp boat in all the paintings from the area.


----------



## Im Headed South

There is a sign on the gulf side, well there use to be until someone decided it would make good campfire material out on the beach. While it is public water there is a law on the books that prohibits boats from being past a point that TPWD decides in a fish pass, have you never seen a "no boat" buoy around a dam or spillway in TX?


----------



## Its Catchy

Despite what the sign says I could only find this which unless it was repealed leads me to believe the signs were just "put up" and there is no law in place to back violations:

Commission Agenda Item No. 10
Exhibit A

FISH PASS PROCLAMATION

Â§ 57.901. Prohibited Acts.

Within the area in Cedar Bayou between a Department sign erected where Mesquite Bay flows into Cedar Bayou and the Department sign erected near the point where the pass empties into the Gulf of Mexico, it is unlawful to place any type of trap, or anchor or moor a vessel, barge, or structure for a period exceeding two consecutive days.

This agency hereby certifies that the proposal has been reviewed by legal counsel and found to be within the agencyâ€™s authority to adopt.

Issued in Austin, Texas on

William D. Harvey, Ph.D.
Regulatory Coordinator
Texas Parks and Wildlife Department
1-800-792-1112, extension 4642 or 512-389-4642


----------



## Bocephus

Just put up one of these signs....


----------



## RedXCross

Agh yes, Summertime!


----------



## Hollon

The same people that will circle a Walmart parking lot for an hour waiting for the closest handicap parking space to open up will motor right past the sign because they are too lazy to walk 300 yards. These are the same people that are throwing out all their trash. If the sign keeps being ignored what do you think will happen if they put up a cable 1/2 mile farther inland?


----------



## MEGABITE

I notice the sign states no vessels beyond this point. 

Why aren't kayaks allowed?


----------



## Reynolds4

I thought maybe we would see a picture of the SCB without the gingerbread man on this thread.


----------



## BlueDawg

Did Super Champ ever show up and share his opinion Sgren?


----------



## spurgersalty

BlueDawg said:


> Did Super Champ ever show up and share his opinion Sgren?


Who is "super champ"?


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

Game wardens would be out there patrolling. But since you voted for Obama. They have to patrol the US / Mexico border.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem

So far out of 2650 views we have one that has owned up to mistakenly going past the sign.

Some of yall are straight up sissy cowards. Own up punk. Raise your hand with your awesomeness. Here I will help you coward:

"I go past the sign because....."


----------



## Minnow Pause

It wasn't by chance a seafoam colored Ibis, was it?


----------



## Porky

Put the chain(and or cable) back !
Adult behavior is Politically Incorrect these days.


----------



## Stick 'Em

Seafoam Ibis boy ran all the way through to the gulf.


----------



## BlueDawg

Yeah thanks a lot Obama


----------



## MEGABITE

Dementia is setting in...


----------



## TPD

*getting to the pass*

There is a stretch of the ICW that runs from Aransas Bay to Mesquite Bay that has been lined with erosion barriers. There used to be a sign stating it was a no wake zone. It may or may not still be there. I've yet to see a boat idle through it. That has been a few years, but really it's the same thing. If you parked a game warden out there twice a week and handed out tickets, the number of boats flying through there would be greatly decreased. Same thing for the Pass. Can it be defended in court? I have no idea. Point being, people are going to plead ignorance until someone starts slapping them on the wrist. It's just the way of the world. Complaining on a fishing website won't solve it. Talking to TPWD or maybe Judge Burt might be a better place to start. Maybe somebody could post up a couple of pertinent email addresses and lets see if we can't help it along. Just sayin'.


----------



## Zerofold

I broke the dam.


----------



## SeaOx 230C

A few thousand phone calls to the guides doing would likely take care of them. Post up their names and numbers!!!! I know I know it's probably against the rules of the forum, but it likely would show then the error of their ways. 

It's not very smart or they are just that arrogant to violate rules like this when you know that lots of people recognize your boat or you have your name on said boat.


----------



## Its Catchy

I'm going to venture a guess that TPWD has already fielded about 1000 calls on the matter and I am going to assume they can't do anything about it. But I suspect a new proclamation will be on the way.

FISH PASS PROCLAMATION

Â§ 57.901. Prohibited Acts.

Within the area in Cedar Bayou between a Department sign erected where Mesquite Bay flows into Cedar Bayou and the Department sign erected near the point where the pass empties into the Gulf of Mexico, it is unlawful to place any type of trap, or anchor or moor a vessel, barge, or structure for a period exceeding two consecutive days.

This agency hereby certifies that the proposal has been reviewed by legal counsel and found to be within the agencyâ€™s authority to adopt.

Issued in Austin, Texas on

William D. Harvey, Ph.D.
Regulatory Coordinator
Texas Parks and Wildlife Department
1-800-792-1112, extension 4642 or 512-389-4642


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

fultonswimmer said:


> Bull Sheet: Perry has tried to put our state LEO's on the border where they have no legal authority to mess with the druggies, cartel minions, etc. Leave the enforcement issue to the feds. Border patrol funding has been increased year after year but unless the U.S. military gets involved it is all for naught!


Not to hijack the thread, but the state LEOs absolutely have legal authority to mess with said criminals.

But that's another discussion.


----------



## Im Headed South

Its Catchy said:


> I'm going to venture a guess that TPWD has already fielded about 1000 calls on the matter and I am going to assume they can't do anything about it. But I suspect a new proclamation will be on the way.
> 
> FISH PASS PROCLAMATION
> 
> Â§ 57.901. Prohibited Acts.
> 
> Within the area in Cedar Bayou between a Department sign erected where Mesquite Bay flows into Cedar Bayou and the Department sign erected near the point where the pass empties into the Gulf of Mexico, it is unlawful to place any type of trap, or anchor or moor a vessel, barge, or structure for a period exceeding two consecutive days.
> 
> This agency hereby certifies that the proposal has been reviewed by legal counsel and found to be within the agencyâ€™s authority to adopt.
> 
> Issued in Austin, Texas on
> 
> William D. Harvey, Ph.D.
> Regulatory Coordinator
> Texas Parks and Wildlife Department
> 1-800-792-1112, extension 4642 or 512-389-4642


You keep posting the same information and saying that they can't do anything to the people passing the sign. which is not true. Feel free to contact one of the following officials with TPWD so they can clear it up for you. Major Wilkes out of the Region 8 office is who the wardens in Aransas County work under, Scott McLeod is a warden in Aransas County, and Brandi Reeder is the Law Admin out of Austin.

As far of who to contact with concerns of the illegal activity going on at the site the 3 folks below are a good place to start.

Major Malcom Wilkes
Region 8, Corpus Christi
[email protected]
361-289-5566

Brandi Reeder 
Fisheries Law Administrator for the Law Enforcement Division [email protected]

Scott McLeod
[email protected] 
361-790-2728

You can also send Judge Mills a message about the activity here:
http://www.aransascountytx.gov/countyjudge/contact.php

Also FYI, they have written several tickets already to folks they've caught past the sign.


----------



## Its Catchy

I'm Headed South

Feel free to post something that indicates it is illegal to go past the signs. I will be waiting. 

And if it is illegal why are the game wardens not enforcing it?

Perhaps our TPWD legal expert Lance Robinson can weigh in?


----------



## Im Headed South

Its Catchy said:


> I'm Headed South
> 
> Feel free to post something that indicates it is illegal to go past the signs. I will be waiting.
> 
> And if it is illegal why are the game wardens not enforcing it?
> 
> Perhaps our TPWD legal expert Lance Robinson can weigh in?


 I've spoke with wardens that have written tickets to violators, sorry I didn't video it for you. Like I said any of the enforcement officials I posted would be happy to clear it up for you. Lance is a great guy I've had several conversations with about fisheries issues because he's in the fisheries division and not in the enforcement division.


----------



## gray gost

Sure you can buy some of those retired red light cameras


----------



## chunker59

no kayaks, too?


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

WT H are yall talking about?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Why are people so hard headed? Pure jackassery!


----------



## Im Headed South

chunker59 said:


> no kayaks, too?


 non motorized kayaks are allowed.


----------



## bigfishtx

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Why are people so hard headed? Pure jackassery!


Guides that own the bay. Come on, they work there so they are special.


----------



## Slimshady

Stick 'Em said:


> Seafoam Ibis boy ran all the way through to the gulf.


The guy is a total Jack Wagon. Burned the entire St. Jo shoreline between waders July 4th weekend.


----------



## barronj

Game Wardens should employ the tactics every other law enforcement agency uses when patrolling in uniform and a marked car announces their presence long before they see the activity... they need an unmarked boat. The easy thing for most LEO's is they can appropriate seized vehicles. TPWD probably doesn't seize too many boats of the likes you'd see in the bay, so it would take some outside generosity...


----------



## cab

If the sea foam ibis shows up and he gets out to wade. Somebody take his keys.

No way he stops before the sign.


----------



## Its Catchy

Im Headed South said:


> I've spoke with wardens that have written tickets to violators, sorry I didn't video it for you. Like I said any of the enforcement officials I posted would be happy to clear it up for you. Lance is a great guy I've had several conversations with about fisheries issues because he's in the fisheries division and not in the enforcement division.


I find it interesting that the TPWD has the proclamation clearly posted on the web yet you claim the game wardens have issued citations to the contrary. However, I find out the written word on websites is usually more accurate than gossip and he said she said B.S....

I am sure we can get an expert to weigh in


----------



## Its Catchy

I'm headed south

I went to the latest laws on the books and the most current law from the Texas Administrative Code dated Dec 5th, 2014 clearly states that:

Latest version.
Within the area in Cedar Bayou between a Department sign erected where Mesquite Bay flows into Cedar Bayou and the Department sign erected near the point where the pass empties into the Gulf of Mexico, it is unlawful:

(1) to place any type of trap; or
(2) anchor or moor a vessel, barge, or structure for a period exceeding two consecutive days.
Source Note: The provisions of this Â§57.901 adopted to be effective October 19, 1998, 23 TexReg 10654.

http://txrules.elaws.us/rule/title31_chapter57_sec.57.901


----------



## photofishin

So it seems that may be some on here have waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much time on their hands playing junior game wardens. Reading the statute, the following phrase sticks out like a sore thumb and I'd fight any ticket I got for being there under the "two days" rule.
_*for a period exceeding two consecutive days*_

I've never been there and am not justifying illegal behavior...but if it's truly against the law, they need to be clearer in the law.


----------



## RogerTherk

Not that I would even fish down that way, why cant a boat go beyond the area?


----------



## mesquitecountry

photofishin said:


> So it seems that may be some on here have waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much time on their hands playing junior game wardens. Reading the statute, the following phrase sticks out like a sore thumb and I'd fight any ticket I got for being there under the "two days" rule.
> _*for a period exceeding two consecutive days*_
> 
> I've never been there and am not justifying illegal behavior...but if it's truly against the law, they need to be clearer in the law.


Pretty cut and dry ruling. 2 days. Mosquitos would carry you off before 2 days in CB.

People need things to be offended about. This is no different than people being mad about the Confederate flag or Bruce Jenner.

While Yall are complaining I'll be fishing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timberhunter

photofishin said:


> So it seems that may be some on here have waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much time on their hands playing junior game wardens. Reading the statute, the following phrase sticks out like a sore thumb and I'd fight any ticket I got for being there under the "two days" rule.
> _*for a period exceeding two consecutive days*_
> 
> I've never been there and am not justifying illegal behavior...but if it's truly against the law, they need to be clearer in the law.


I haven't been yet myself and don't condone illegal behavior either and I'm smart enough not to run all around in there but it Doesn't say anything about going past this sign, hell you could motor all in there for a week as long as your not anchored for more than 2 days straight. There is no way they can write you a ticket. I would carry a copy of that law on my boat. Think you have someone spreading rumors about this and that to keep people out, which is kind of childish, leave catching the lawbreakers up to the peace officers, go do you're own job. Prb why there isn't a game warden there every weekend, he can't do anything about it. Someone probably beat it already


----------



## Im Headed South

The Fish Pass starts at the mouth of Mesquite, the 2 day rule pertains to the area between the mouth at Mesquite and the sign. Going beyond the sign is against the law, which one of y'all have contacted one of enforcement officials I posted for clarification?


----------



## Its Catchy

Im Headed South said:


> The Fish Pass starts at the mouth of Mesquite, the 2 day rule pertains to the area between the mouth at Mesquite and the sign. Going beyond the sign is against the law, which one of y'all have contacted one of enforcement officials I posted for clarification?


I am pretty much done arguing back and forth over the issue.

Sorry but the law is pretty clear. It is posted on the state register and the TPWD website. Someone (with good intentions) simply posted a sign. It does not make it the "law".

If an official from TPWD told you something different I would simply ask them where can you find the Law which prohibits going past the sign. It's clear to me and anyone who can read that it does not exist.


----------



## timberhunter

Im Headed South said:


> The Fish Pass starts at the mouth of Mesquite, the 2 day rule pertains to the area between the mouth at Mesquite and the sign. Going beyond the sign is against the law, which one of y'all have contacted one of enforcement officials I posted for clarification?


i see what you're saying about how it reads, but there is still nothing saying you can't go past this sign besides said sign, there would have to be an official law about said sign, they could have put it in that fish pass law but failed, then all they would had to have done was quote that law # on the sign and it would be legit. maybe I'm wrong but thats the way i see it, any lawyer could beat that ticket in a heartbeat


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I am awaiting a call or email back from two of these officials. I will post what I find out to answer the wuestions floating around this grey area.


----------



## mesquitecountry

Smackdaddy53, if they cite a law that says it is illegal, please have them send a link. 

An officers word isn't always the same as laws on the books. 

Seems like there is a lot of confusion and currently, the sign is nothing more than a "kind guideline" than a rule or law.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Its Catchy

Regardless of the law, it sucks that people don't have enough respect the hard work and time that went into getting that pass open. If your going past the sign idle past it...


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I just got off the phone with a TPWD official and she has a 2Cool account so she is going to post up the statute that states that it is in fact illegal to pass the sign except on foot. This will put this baby to bed. Let's all refer back to this reply for future naysayers or people with questions.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

She post in the other thread, here is her reply:

Add to txgwgal76's Reputation
"Cedar Bayou Regulations
I apologize I have not been on 2Cool in a long while, my little boys are keeping me hopping. A concerned individual emailed me asking for clarification on regulations, it sounds like most of you are already educated on the law but in case confusion exists. Parks and Wildlife Code Statute 66.204(b) addresses the portion of Cedar Bayou from the signs to the mouth of the Gulf (http://www.statutes.legis.state.tx.us/Docs/PW/htm/PW.66.htm#66.204 ), while the Fish Pass proclamation Rule covers from the the mouth of Mesquite Bay to the signs in the pass (http://texreg.sos.state.tx.us/public...2&ch=57&rl=901 )

Many of the Rockport Guides are respectful of these regulations, however, as with any group there are bad actors as well. Please bear with your hardworking game wardens who are pulled many different directions this time of year. Guides also tend to have a very effective communication system allowing for them to avoid detection, so again please have patience. Feel free to report violations either through Aransas County Communications (SO/PD), direct to local wardes, or through OGT. 
If any of you need clarification on any regulation you can always contact your local wardens or you may contact me directly with tough fishing regulation questions (please don't contact me with simple questions found in the Outdoor Annual, I am typically swamped with work) [email protected] or on my office line 512-389-4853 and ask for Assistant Commander Brandi Reeder. I will call my old partners about this issue but I know they are already aware and doing the best to catch violators when other priorities do not interfere. Thank you for your concern about violations of the law."


----------



## SeaOx 230C

Post up the names, the GW can't be everywhere. Public shaming on Social Media will affect the pocket book of guides that are doing this. And if you have a pick they really can't argue the fact. I know that won't help with the regular fisherman doing it, but it's a start.


----------



## MEGABITE

Im Headed South said:


> non motorized kayaks are allowed.


Should change the sign to state 'no motorized vessels' instead of 'no vessels'.


----------



## timberhunter

no kayaks either according to that law. No person may operate, possess, or moor a vessel or other *floating device*


----------



## Bull Red

timberhunter said:


> no kayaks either according to that law. No person may operate, possess, or moor a vessel or other *floating device*


That's what I'm thinking too.


----------



## troutsupport

I guess wading with floaties is out of the question now...LOL. 

Good recon guys!


----------



## Im Headed South

timberhunter said:


> no kayaks either according to that law. No person may operate, possess, or moor a vessel or other *floating device*


You are correct.


----------



## double play

I applaud everyone's passion. I just hope you hold the Kayaker's as accountable as you do the guy in the Ibis! After all, the rules are the rules!


----------



## Its Catchy

I have an email sent to Ms. Reeder from TPWD. She clearly does not know that the 1985 law was amended via proclamation in 1997. The most current laws on the the book state this.
Texas Administrative Code


TITLE 31	NATURAL RESOURCES AND CONSERVATION
PART 2	TEXAS PARKS AND WILDLIFE DEPARTMENT
CHAPTER 57	FISHERIES
SUBCHAPTER J	FISH PASS PROCLAMATION
RULE Â§57.901	Prohibited Acts
Within the area in Cedar Bayou between a Department sign erected where Mesquite Bay flows into Cedar Bayou and the Department sign erected near the point where the pass empties into the Gulf of Mexico, it is unlawful:

(1) to place any type of trap; or
(2) anchor or moor a vessel, barge, or structure for a period exceeding two consecutive days.
Source Note: The provisions of this Â§57.901 adopted to be effective October 19, 1998, 23 TexReg 10654.

The most current regulation applies. Put a gill net in your boat and try to use a 1979 law stating that it is legal to get out of it. Laws change.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I just got off the phone with Texas Game Warden Scott McLeod and he told me the same thing. It is illegal and if you are caught past the sign and are proven to be guilty you will be fined. He also added if anyone takes video or photos and gets TX numbers they can be sent to his email and you will remain anonymous. 
He said three weeks ago there was a report that over 22 boats were past the sign. He also said citations have been issued for this and it is indeed illegal. Call him up Its Catchy! Better yet email him and see if he will email you a document. 
Scott McLeod (361) 790-2728 
[email protected]


----------



## Its Catchy

Smackdaddy53

I will email him now.


----------



## rattler

Its Catchy said:


> I have an email sent to Ms. Reeder from TPWD. She clearly does not know that the 1985 law was amended via proclamation in 1997. The most current laws on the the book state this.
> Texas Administrative Code
> 
> TITLE 31 NATURAL RESOURCES AND CONSERVATION
> PART 2 TEXAS PARKS AND WILDLIFE DEPARTMENT
> CHAPTER 57 FISHERIES
> SUBCHAPTER J FISH PASS PROCLAMATION
> RULE Â§57.901 Prohibited Acts
> *Within the area in Cedar Bayou between a Department sign erected where Mesquite Bay flows into Cedar Bayou and the Department sign erected near the point where the pass empties into the Gulf of Mexico, it is unlawful:
> *
> (1) to place any type of trap; or
> (2) anchor or moor a vessel, barge, or structure for a period exceeding two consecutive days.
> Source Note: The provisions of this Â§57.901 adopted to be effective October 19, 1998, 23 TexReg 10654.
> 
> The most current regulation applies. Put a gill net in your boat and try to use a 1979 law stating that it is legal to get out of it. Laws change.


I read this as the area where Mesquite Bay flows into CB to the "no vessels beyond this point" sign. Looks to me like their intent is to keep anyone from moving a "floater" or building a cabin in that particular stretch. After the "no vessels beyond this point sign", no vessels period.

>E


----------



## mesquitecountry

That law above doesn't say anything about motoring passed the sign. And still it say 2 day maximum....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rattler

mesquitecountry said:


> That law above doesn't say anything about motoring passed the sign. And still it say 2 day maximum....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haven't been to CB in years. But, I'm pretty sure that law is talking about the sign (that use to be there, haven't been there in years) at the entrance to CB from Mesquite and the "no vessels beyond this point" sign (which has always been the case). Maybe TPWD took for granted that everybody would understand "no vessels beyond this point" and failed to include it in the law.



txgwgal76 said:


> I apologize I have not been on 2Cool in a long while, my little boys are keeping me hopping. A concerned individual emailed me asking for clarification on regulations, it sounds like most of you are already educated on the law but in case confusion exists. Parks and Wildlife Code Statute 66.204(b) addresses the portion of Cedar Bayou from the signs to the mouth of the Gulf (http://www.statutes.legis.state.tx.us/Docs/PW/htm/PW.66.htm#66.204 ), while the Fish Pass proclamation Rule covers from the the mouth of Mesquite Bay to the signs in the pass (http://texreg.sos.state.tx.us/public/readtac$ext.TacPage?sl=R&app=9&p_dir=&p_rloc=&p_tloc=&p_ploc=&pg=1&p_tac=&ti=31&pt=2&ch=57&rl=901 )
> 
> Many of the Rockport Guides are respectful of these regulations, however, as with any group there are bad actors as well. Please bear with your hardworking game wardens who are pulled many different directions this time of year. Guides also tend to have a very effective communication system allowing for them to avoid detection, so again please have patience. Feel free to report violations either through Aransas County Communications (SO/PD), direct to local wardes, or through OGT.
> If any of you need clarification on any regulation you can always contact your local wardens or you may contact me directly with tough fishing regulation questions (please don't contact me with simple questions found in the Outdoor Annual, I am typically swamped with work) [email protected] or on my office line 512-389-4853 and ask for Assistant Commander Brandi Reeder. I will call my old partners about this issue but I know they are already aware and doing the best to catch violators when other priorities do not interfere. Thank you for your concern about violations of the law.


>E


----------



## bigbarr

Actually the area past the signs is Zephyr Cove,,, and you know what that means !


----------



## Its Catchy

I talked to Scott and he made it pretty clear. The intent of the law is to keep people and houseboats from staying for more than 48 consecutive hours. However he did say that going past the sign closest to the surf is strictly prohibited.

So I'm Headed South and others were correct, I was incorrect. It is illegal to float past the signs.

In addition Scott seemed like a really really helpful guy. Thanks to him for clarifying everything.


----------



## mesquitecountry

Its Catchy said:


> I talked to Scott and he made it pretty clear. The intent of the law is to keep people and houseboats from staying for more than 48 consecutive hours. However he did say that going past the sign closest to the surf is strictly prohibited.
> 
> So I'm Headed South and others were correct, I was incorrect. It is illegal to float past the signs.
> 
> In addition Scott seemed like a really really helpful guy. Thanks to him for clarifying everything.


Ok cool. Please have him send the exact law that says it is illegal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle 1974

timberhunter said:


> no kayaks either according to that law. No person may operate, possess, or moor a vessel or other *floating device*


does this mean I can't take my croaker bucket???? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## spurgersalty

mesquitecountry said:


> Ok cool. Please have him send the exact law that says it is illegal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some folks just have to be difficult.


----------



## mesquitecountry

spurgersalty said:


> Some folks just have to be difficult.


So so says is not admissible in court...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marshman

mesquitecountry said:


> Ok cool. Please have him send the exact law that says it is illegal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one right here:

http://www.statutes.legis.state.tx.us/Docs/PW/htm/PW.66.htm#66.204

And printed out it says this:

Sec. 66.204. VESSELS AND OBSTRUCTIONS IN FISH PASSES. (a) The commission by proclamation may regulate the placement of obstructions, traps, and mooring in fish passes and the marking of restricted areas in any natural or artificial pass that is opened, reopened, dredged, excavated, constructed, or maintained by the department as a fish pass between the Gulf of Mexico and an inland bay.
(b) No person may operate, possess, or moor a vessel or other floating device, or may place any piling, wire, rope, cable, net, trap, or other obstruction, in a natural or artificial pass opened, reopened, dredged, excavated, constructed, or maintained by the department as a fish pass between the Gulf of Mexico and an inland bay within the distance inside the pass from the mouth of the pass where it empties into the Gulf of Mexico to a marker or sign erected by the department indicating the restricted area.
(c) This section does not restrict the power of the United States to regulate navigation.

Got that now?


----------



## mesquitecountry

It does not state anything about the sign...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boltmaster

mesquitecountry said:


> It does not state anything about the sign...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It says marker or sign in the last sentence of section (b)


----------



## rattler

mesquitecountry said:


> It does not state anything about the sign...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sec. 66.204. VESSELS AND OBSTRUCTIONS IN FISH PASSES. (a) The commission by proclamation may regulate the placement of obstructions, traps, and mooring in fish passes and the *marking* of restricted areas in any natural or artificial pass that is opened, reopened, dredged, excavated, constructed, or maintained by the department as a fish pass between the Gulf of Mexico and an inland bay.


----------



## Gerald S

There are over 1 million acres of bay access on the Texas Coast. Over 2000 miles of shoreline. Why not just respect the signs on the one tiny little section. Fish are every where! Go fish, people!


----------



## Its Catchy

mesquitecountry said:


> Ok cool. Please have him send the exact law that says it is illegal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It has not happened since the mid 1980's but I was wrong. And I have never gotten indigestion from eating crow. In addition I promised myself that I was not going to lose anymore internet squabbles that were not even worth winning. But with a little help from the worldwide web and and a strong distrust for the government I got sucked in. Trust me on this and let it go...

But if you want closure email Scott and he will make it crystal clear.


----------



## mesquitecountry

There Yall go. Finally. Black and white. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishtx

So will any of you criminals own up to your acts?


----------



## Its Catchy

bigfishtx said:


> So will any of you criminals own up to your acts?


Forgive me father for I have sinned:

I have made a small wake in a no wake zone.

I have used gamefish carcasses for crab bait.

Operated my boat at night with a broken stern light.

Let the date on my crab trap gear tag expire.

Fudged on my taxes.

Ran a red light or two.

Violated the speed limit on more than one occasion.


----------



## Its Catchy

*

All of these heinous acts were committed at least 7 years ago or more.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

photofishin said:


> as I mentioned earlier...a LOT of you have waaaaay too much time on your hands. Jr. game warden badges are cheap this year I guess.


Dumbarse badges must be free...
You think I'm at home making phone calls and sending emails about this? How much are you getting paid per hour to keep repeating the same lame "Junior Game Warden" bit monotonously? Get your dictionary out and maybe your Thesaurus while you are at it. Put a fork in it...DING this turkey is DONE!


----------



## Hollon

You can read these posts and tell exactly who the criminals are.


----------



## Its Catchy

Hollon said:


> You can read these posts and tell exactly who the criminals are.


Guilty as charged!


----------



## skinnywaterfishin

Its Catchy said:


> It has not happened since the mid 1980's but I was wrong. And I have never gotten indigestion from eating crow. In addition I promised myself that I was not going to lose anymore internet squabbles that were not even worth winning. But with a little help from the worldwide web and and a strong distrust for the government I got sucked in. Trust me on this and let it go...
> 
> But if you want closure email Scott and he will make it crystal clear.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin

photofishin said:


> and there seems to be an overabundance of people who are bent on earning their Jr Game Warden merit badges. I have no issue with an actual game warden citing someone, however busybodies who spend all their time on the Internet pretending to be "Johnny Law" and then play "Mrs. Kravitz" on the water rather than fishing and minding their own business just come off as whining weaseling fools in my opinion.


You have a right to your opinion but not your own facts.

Your "Jr. Game Warden", "busybody", "Johnny Law", and "Mrs. Kravitz" is my law abiding citizen.

Interesting that someone wants to call out law abiding citizens who just want those breaking laws to play fair.

Post up your property address....surely you welcome poachers and hunters of all types to come play on your property and harvest what they like.


----------



## mesquitecountry

Hollon said:


> You can read these posts and tell exactly who the criminals are.


Not I. I've never driven my boat into CB, road with a couple times to the sign but never passed.

Like I said, I don't condone breaking the law nor do I condone tattle tails for reporting this seemingly much ado about nothing law.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smackdaddy53

mesquitecountry said:


> Not I. I've never driven my boat into CB, road with a couple times to the sign but never passed.
> 
> Like I said, I don't condone breaking the law nor do I condone tattle tails for reporting this seemingly much ado about nothing law.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How many times a year do you fish down here? Probably not enough to give a **** about anything but packing a cooler of fillets to drag back up north. 
If you fish down here as much as some of us you get tired of seeing people chunking trash and cans in the bay and on the shorelines. Tired of people that run around like drunken idiots all over flats that people fish on a regular basis, tired of a lot of things people do that are just flat out inconsiderate and disrespectful to the environment and the people that fish it on a regular basis. If you don't care enough to step up and be one of the people that stands up for our fishery then maybe you should stay up in Hippieville and support the jackass bass fishermen on your local lakes. That natural fish pass took millions of dollars and years to excavate. Many of us thought it would never stay open be ause it would just sand back in. Why run boats in there and erode the banks away and speed up the process? Does there always have to be a definitive reason not to do something? Yes because many people just can't help it, they care nothing about anyone or anything except themselves and what impacts them right now. 
Disregarding the law is wrong and Game Wardens can't catch everyone so it is up to us to help out. If you saw someone committing a crime like a guy stealing a woman's purse or some idiot racing through the neighborhood where your kids play would you step up and do something about it or just ignore it and let it go? Your comments speak volumes about your character.


----------



## Marshman

*thank you*



Smackdaddy53 said:


> How many times a year do you fish down here? Probably not enough to give a **** about anything but packing a cooler of fillets to drag back up north.
> If you fish down here as much as some of us you get tired of seeing people chunking trash and cans in the bay and on the shorelines. Tired of people that run around like drunken idiots all over flats that people fish on a regular basis, tired of a lot of things people do that are just flat out inconsiderate and disrespectful to the environment and the people that fish it on a regular basis. If you don't care enough to step up and be one of the people that stands up for our fishery then maybe you should stay up in Hippieville and support the jackass bass fishermen on your local lakes. That natural fish pass took millions of dollars and years to excavate. Many of us thought it would never stay open be ause it would just sand back in. Why run boats in there and erode the banks away and speed up the process? Does there always have to be a definitive reason not to do something? Yes because many people just can't help it, they care nothing about anyone or anything except themselves and what impacts them right now.
> Disregarding the law is wrong and Game Wardens can't catch everyone so it is up to us to help out. If you saw someone committing a crime like a guy stealing a woman's purse or some idiot racing through the neighborhood where your kids play would you step up and do something about it or just ignore it and let it go? Your comments speak volumes about your character.


Tried three times to say thanks for saying this, I wish I could have said it as well.


----------



## johndoughy

I don't know why this is such a conflated issue. Cedar Bayou and Vincent Slough are extremely expensive ecological restoration projects, and we've had lots of trouble getting them to stick in the past. They don't want people in them because, quite simply, they aren't done. It is a work in progress.

How about we let them finish trying to restore a permanent waterway before we start throwing wake in it?

I am surprised they even let people wade in it. I'd just as soon tell people to stay the heck out altogether. Go fish somewhere else.


----------



## mesquitecountry

Smackdaddy53 said:


> How many times a year do you fish down here? Probably not enough to give a **** about anything but packing a cooler of fillets to drag back up north.
> If you fish down here as much as some of us you get tired of seeing people chunking trash and cans in the bay and on the shorelines. Tired of people that run around like drunken idiots all over flats that people fish on a regular basis, tired of a lot of things people do that are just flat out inconsiderate and disrespectful to the environment and the people that fish it on a regular basis. If you don't care enough to step up and be one of the people that stands up for our fishery then maybe you should stay up in Hippieville and support the jackass bass fishermen on your local lakes. That natural fish pass took millions of dollars and years to excavate. Many of us thought it would never stay open be ause it would just sand back in. Why run boats in there and erode the banks away and speed up the process? Does there always have to be a definitive reason not to do something? Yes because many people just can't help it, they care nothing about anyone or anything except themselves and what impacts them right now.
> Disregarding the law is wrong and Game Wardens can't catch everyone so it is up to us to help out. If you saw someone committing a crime like a guy stealing a woman's purse or some idiot racing through the neighborhood where your kids play would you step up and do something about it or just ignore it and let it go? Your comments speak volumes about your character.


A lot actually, enjoy Rockport. My favorite area to fish actually.

The funny thing about character, it says a lot about the way you speak on a forum as opposed to real life. Internet tough guy talk I've found is just an egotistical way to hide behind and it shows volumes to ones character how they talk to others. The lack of ability to debate something without drudgery and often using curse words or name calling shows a lack of civilized ability to discuss often immaterial debates.

Stealing a purse or harming another is a crime against humanity, don't be so foolish to think that any human being would not reach out to a man or woman in need.

However, being pieous to think that your geographical proximation to something gives you greater right of ownership over a public resource.

Even better than you believe that your "hippie" designation to my home choice shows the truth of the situation. The same way poachers believe they own the land around their small town and believe they have the right to hunt where they want because this is their area. News Flash, it's our property.

People who break the law, will be caught. Either through the law or Karma. As I said earlier. The fish pass designation was given so that it did not need to be maintained as a shipping point to the hub which requires more maintenance and the powers at be erected the sign so that it did not become such.

The "boat erosion" is so minute versus Mother Nature it's not worth debating.

The people that trash resources are disgusting, no doubt there. I was at Corpus the last couple weeks and am disgusted how filthy our beaches are. Really sad.

I don't know you, and you don't know me. Much less my character. I was taught to obey laws (sans the speeding I do to get where I want to be, iE fishing aransas bay for reds) and I was also taught if it didn't involve me, no one was hurt, or need to be protected, it was up to the people that get paid to do it to figure it out.

You feel that being the game wardens eyes are fair. Sure. Go at it.

But you should also think twice next time someone calls you out for something you disagree with.

Now if you want to have a human discussion that will debate the frivolousness of science versus politics and CB feel free to do so.

However, have a bit of gall to do it without name calling, cursing, or emotion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mesquitecountry

I also am in the I don't know why Yall travel into CB camp anyway. Current is too fast and it's too deep for normal fishing tactics anyway. Fishing the surf is great and all but there are a lot closer places than motoring through CB from Rockport to do it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarScreenGuy

Smackdaddy53 said:


> How many times a year do you fish down here? Probably not enough to give a **** about anything but packing a cooler of fillets to drag back up north.
> If you fish down here as much as some of us you get tired of seeing people chunking trash and cans in the bay and on the shorelines. Tired of people that run around like drunken idiots all over flats that people fish on a regular basis, tired of a lot of things people do that are just flat out inconsiderate and disrespectful to the environment and the people that fish it on a regular basis. If you don't care enough to step up and be one of the people that stands up for our fishery then maybe you should stay up in Hippieville and support the jackass bass fishermen on your local lakes. That natural fish pass took millions of dollars and years to excavate. Many of us thought it would never stay open be ause it would just sand back in. Why run boats in there and erode the banks away and speed up the process? Does there always have to be a definitive reason not to do something? Yes because many people just can't help it, they care nothing about anyone or anything except themselves and what impacts them right now.
> Disregarding the law is wrong and Game Wardens can't catch everyone so it is up to us to help out. If you saw someone committing a crime like a guy stealing a woman's purse or some idiot racing through the neighborhood where your kids play would you step up and do something about it or just ignore it and let it go? Your comments speak volumes about your character.


X2 and well said. Why not simply obey the rules? If you want to get outside, go through the jetties at Port A. It's not that far really to go from there to CB/VS. I've done it on a calm day in my old 19' Haynie Flats. Folks, these passes are extremely important to the fisheries in that area of the coast. We are already seeing improvement in trout numbers down there. Let's don't take a chance on disturbing the migrations through this channel.

www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## TKash

Well said smackdaddy, if these people would just stick to the waters where "they" live, most all these issues would prolly go away. Wish this "coastal saltwater" fad would die out already.


----------



## mesquitecountry

TKash said:


> Well said smackdaddy, if these people would just stick to the waters where "they" live, most all these issues would prolly go away. Wish this "coastal saltwater" fad would die out already.


You realize without these recreational saltwater weekend warriors the funds for CB would not be open?

Also, Rockport would be nothing but a meth lab without tourist dollars?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mesquitecountry

What's even more funny is its your own people that are breaking the law 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TKash

I rely on your tourist dollars for nothing, be fine with me if RP went back to a sleepy lil fishing town, methheads would proudly leave then.


----------



## TKash

Yeah people that moved here from Austin.


----------



## mesquitecountry

TKash said:


> Yeah people that moved here from Austin.


Lol

Would you complain when your town lost about 2000 jobs after?

Yall seriously crack me up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem

12,000 views and we have one man taking responsibility for his actions and apologizing for mistakenly missing the sign. We have several misguided folks that were misinformed it seems and now simply continuing to argue the mute point of legality to justify poor choices. Been advised and proven to be illegal. So tell me what are you arguing for again???

Man up.....I go past the sign because.....


----------



## CougarFisher'08

There was one ticket served today at Cedar.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin

TKash said:


> Well said smackdaddy, if these people would just stick to the waters where "they" live, most all these issues would prolly go away. Wish this "coastal saltwater" fad would die out already.


Seriously? You must not know of the history of the area in which you live. Port Aransas was the city of Tarpon before it was Port A. The Tarpon Inn was originally constructed in the late 1800's and the Texas coast has been a mecca for fisherman for over 100 years. FDR fished off the Texas coast in the late 1930's. Ernest Hemingway, Zane Grey and FDR all fished off the Texas coast, the first two staying at the Tarpon Inn.

This ain't no coastal saltwater fad.

So you've never fished anywhere other than Rockport...in any other state...ever?


----------



## Saltstalker

Smackdaddy53 said:


> How many times a year do you fish down here? Probably not enough to give a **** about anything but packing a cooler of fillets to drag back up north.
> If you fish down here as much as some of us you get tired of seeing people chunking trash and cans in the bay and on the shorelines. Tired of people that run around like drunken idiots all over flats that people fish on a regular basis, tired of a lot of things people do that are just flat out inconsiderate and disrespectful to the environment and the people that fish it on a regular basis. If you don't care enough to step up and be one of the people that stands up for our fishery then maybe you should stay up in Hippieville and support the jackass bass fishermen on your local lakes. That natural fish pass took millions of dollars and years to excavate. Many of us thought it would never stay open be ause it would just sand back in. Why run boats in there and erode the banks away and speed up the process? Does there always have to be a definitive reason not to do something? Yes because many people just can't help it, they care nothing about anyone or anything except themselves and what impacts them right now.
> Disregarding the law is wrong and Game Wardens can't catch everyone so it is up to us to help out. If you saw someone committing a crime like a guy stealing a woman's purse or some idiot racing through the neighborhood where your kids play would you step up and do something about it or just ignore it and let it go? Your comments speak volumes about your character.


This !


----------



## whiskeydent

Mesquite Country, if you saw someone dump garbage into Barton Creek, would you report him? If you had seen that guy poison Treaty Oak, would you have called the cops? I hope you answered yes and now realize you have painted yourself into a corner with a strict "no tattletale" rule in Cedar Bayou. It's an important place that needs to be protected. We should do our part to see that it is. So instead of calling them tattletales, would you consider calling them responsible citizens?


----------



## mesquitecountry

Yep and Yep. 

Driving passed a sign is no different than speeding. It is not littering nor is it destroying. 

That logic makes no sense. Mother Earth doesn't know that the sign is there. 

That's my point, Yall are arguing the politics, I'm telling you scientifically the flow through the canal is (hypothetically speaking) a 1000:1 favorite. 

Counter question: if you drive 70 and someone passes you slowly, say approx 75-80 mph do you call the cops?

The answer is an astounding no 99.9% of the time.

That's my point.

CB was given a political fish pass designation because there are much tighter controls on a ship pass. With that, more costs, more costs that the state was not going to approve funding to. 

That is the point ladies and gentleman. 

This is politics, not science. 

You can run your ibis, your shoalwaters, your blue waves all day long through that pass, and one tropical depression will do more damage to that pass than 10,000 boats. 

That is the point. 

I am all for preserving OUR lands and waters, for the basis of science and conservation. Hands down, no debate. 

But taking photos of people's boats, that are locals mind you, then blaming us recreational fisherman (who are large supporters of CB and conservation, and spend thousands on tax dollars to fish) for the problem, is literally absurd. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smackdaddy53

skinnywaterfishin said:


> Seriously? You must not know of the history of the area in which you live. Port Aransas was the city of Tarpon before it was Port A. The Tarpon Inn was originally constructed in the late 1800's and the Texas coast has been a mecca for fisherman for over 100 years. FDR fished off the Texas coast in the late 1930's. Ernest Hemingway, Zane Grey and FDR all fished off the Texas coast, the first two staying at the Tarpon Inn.
> 
> This ain't no coastal saltwater fad.
> 
> So you've never fished anywhere other than Rockport...in any other state...ever?


You know what he meant, it is a fad. You really can't compare most of the people on the water to Rudy Grigar, Ernest Hemingway, Flip Pallot, Jose Wejebe etc. because those guys had/have passion for the sport, not more money than sense and they didn't/don't have the crappy attitude you see on the water today. Those guys live(d) for the sport. You have to admit the bay is not as serene as it used to be. I can only imagine how it was in the 60's and 70's.


----------



## mesquitecountry

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You know what he meant, it is a fad. You really can't compare most of the people on the water to Rudy Grigar, Ernest Hemingway, Flip Pallot, Jose Wejebe etc. because those guys had/have passion for the sport, not more money than sense and they didn't/don't have the crappy attitude you see on the water today. Those guys live(d) for the sport. You have to admit the bay is not as serene as it used to be. I can only imagine how it was in the 60's and 70's.


Let me understand you correctly.

People that spend a considerable portion of their income on fishing/boats passionate for fishing? Lol

The people that drive 2-6 hours every chance they are off work to hit the salt water and enjoy being outdoors in the water we are entitled to aren't passionate? I don't keep a single fish out of the slot.n

What about that yeti cooler you have strapped to your chest? Did you need that cooler?

Seriously, please keep going. This is hands down the best post of this thread. I can't even comprehend the comparison. Are you even reading what you type?

You know who the people that are running down CB to the mouth? By and large locals. You know who is running up on waders, by and large locals. If Yall want to police people start looking in your own home.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mesquitecountry

Im going to quit replying. This thread has gone completely off the reservation and my typos are too numerous. Time to check out.

Have a good weekend all of you. Tight lines and good weather for all of you. I hope you all catch great fish and have numerous stories to tell when you hit land.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback

It probably is the locals. Give them a ticket. That about all you can do.


----------



## photofishin

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Dumbarse badges must be free...
> You think I'm at home making phone calls and sending emails about this? How much are you getting paid per hour to keep repeating the same lame "Junior Game Warden" bit monotonously? Get your dictionary out and maybe your Thesaurus while you are at it. Put a fork in it...DING this turkey is DONE!


and yet here YOU are pretending this is akin to murder, rape or terrorism. My suggestion, pick up a fishing pole and put down the keyboard. As to the name calling, did your manhood just increase with this post?


----------



## photofishin

skinnywaterfishin said:


> You have a right to your opinion but not your own facts.
> 
> Your "Jr. Game Warden", "busybody", "Johnny Law", and "Mrs. Kravitz" is my law abiding citizen.
> 
> Interesting that someone wants to call out law abiding citizens who just want those breaking laws to play fair.
> 
> Post up your property address....surely you welcome poachers and hunters of all types to come play on your property and harvest what they like.


 like I said...Mrs. Kravitz. Get off my lawn. This original post is about someone going past a sign on public water. If there's a game warden there, then let him/her issue a ticket. I don't fish there and never have been there. I truly feel there are MUCH more important issues in life versus whining because someone is doing something equal to jaywalking.


----------



## TKash

Poor Richard nailed it years ago 

"Distrust and caution are the parents of security"

"Tricks and treachery are the practice of fools, that don't have brains enough to be honest"


----------



## TKash

> Seriously? You must not know of the history of the area in which you live. Port Aransas was the city of Tarpon before it was Port A. The Tarpon Inn was originally constructed in the late 1800's and the Texas coast has been a mecca for fisherman for over 100 years. FDR fished off the Texas coast in the late 1930's. Ernest Hemingway, Zane Grey and FDR all fished off the Texas coast, the first two staying at the Tarpon Inn.
> 
> This ain't no coastal saltwater fad.
> 
> So you've never fished anywhere other than Rockport...in any other state...ever?/QUOTE]
> 
> Seriously? Someone from DFW schooling anybody about anything related to saltwater fishing? Exactly what I'm talking about, but seriously thanks for the Google lesson.


----------



## whiskeydent

You don't deserve the fishery if you won't protect it. Period.


----------



## Hollon

This is a great thread. I have learned 3 things.
#1 A lot of people feel they are above the law and don't have to play nice.
#2 A lot of people feel they know way more about nature and the environment than mother nature. With all the illegal boat traffic we will never know if Cedar Bayou will or would have stayed open by itself.
#3 The guides have a buddy network amongst themselves and they keep track of the game wardens, when they leave the boat ramp and their locations throughout the day. I have been in law enforcement for 27 years and this is exactly how criminals operate. :texasflag


----------



## whiskeydent

One other thing mesquite. Are you a marine biologist or noted expert on water hydrolics? If not, don't spew science. Real live scientists and engineers made the decision to protect it, not some armchair internet scientist trying to justify his selfishness.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy

The captains that will run past the boundary for no boat traffic are the same ones who will disregard the limits, both numbers and minimum length. Scumbags all of them and they deserve to be fined.

www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## rugger

whiskeydent said:


> You don't deserve the fishery if you won't protect it. Period.


This is what it comes down to.


----------



## Marshman

I'd still like to see some good close up pictures of the violators or at least their boats. The original idea of this thread was to shame the individuals, rather than the pulling contest we seemed to have slipped into.

Not hard to see in this thread, who thinks they are above the rules, since they " know better", or don't agree with the people responsible for ensuring the success of the project.

I can't see how running boats thru that area, improves anything for the fish though..... just saying.


----------



## photofishin

sgrem said:


> 12,000 views and we have one man taking responsibility for his actions and apologizing for mistakenly missing the sign. We have several misguided folks that were misinformed it seems and now simply continuing to argue the mute point of legality to justify poor choices. Been advised and proven to be illegal. So tell me what are you arguing for again???
> 
> Man up.....I go past the sign because.....


 and a guy ran a red light at Steubner and 1960...go stand there and become Johhny law all you want. This thread is full of stupid. I do my part for the environment and obey the laws...I don't need some junior lawman wanna be with a crackerjack badge following me around with a camera in the hopes he may catch me accidentally going past a sign. Some of you seem like the same bunch that post a "fishing report" consisting of 2 fish caught in the dead of night in secrecy for the fear that someone might figure out that you caught them somewhere in East Bay.
As far as your "man up" phrase...whining ain't manly.


----------



## photofishin

Marshman said:


> I'd still like to see some good close up pictures of the violators or at least their boats. The original idea of this thread was to shame the individuals, rather than the pulling contest we seemed to have slipped into.
> 
> Not hard to see in this thread, who thinks they are above the rules, since they " know better", or don't agree with the people responsible for ensuring the success of the project.
> 
> I can't see how running boats thru that area, improves anything for the fish though..... just saying.


cast the first stone...lets hope you don't live in a glass house. When's the last time you went over the speed limit? We're talking about the same type of law being broken. Mind if I follow you around and post your photos on every public forum to "shame you"?


----------



## JoshJ

#3 The guides have a buddy network amongst themselves and they keep track of the game wardens, when they leave the boat ramp and their locations throughout the day. I have been in law enforcement for 27 years and this is exactly how criminals operate. :texasflag[/QUOTE]

You should see what they do during duck season


----------



## Sgrem

Breaking traffic laws is not the same as breaking game laws in anyones eyes on this board. Period. Those who have respect and true sportsmanship for the outdoor lifestyle do all we can to improve it. The rest are super champs like have shown their true colors here.

Traffic violations? Really? Commuting is not my hobby and life pursuit. Outdoors and sportsmanship is. Maybe you should stick to commuting. A sportsman you are not. The fools will show themselves everytime.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

photofishin said:


> cast the first stone...lets hope you don't live in a glass house. When's the last time you went over the speed limit? We're talking about the same type of law being broken. Mind if I follow you around and post your photos on every public forum to "shame you"?


The bay is full of stupid, that is why people are always *****ing on here about how inconsiderate people are on the water. Judging from a few of you guys posts on this thread and others, you are the exact type of people that think if you don't get caught you are not wrong, everyone owes you coordinates and you think that a person that is working a school of fish or a section of shoreline deserves to be run up on because IT AIN'T ANYONES WATER. I don't even know why people like you are part of a fishing community. You act like a child here and probably on the water as well. Every thread about potlickers you pop up stating we should all post where, when, why and how or we are the selfish ones. I bet if someone cheated in a fishing tournament you paid to be part of you would cry right away instead of turn the other cheek. What is the difference here? If you see a boat tossing trash out in the water do you pick it up and put it back in their boat when you get to the ramp? Probably not because it isn't your problem right? That is as weak as it gets.


----------



## photofishin

sgrem said:


> Breaking traffic laws is not the same as breaking game laws in anyones eyes on this board. Period. Those who have respect and true sportsmanship for the outdoor lifestyle do all we can to improve it. The rest are super champs like have shown their true colors here.
> 
> Traffic violations? Really? Commuting is not my hobby and life pursuit. Outdoors and sportsmanship is. Maybe you should stick to commuting. A sportsman you are not. The fools will show themselves everytime.


once again...are you "man enough" to allow someone to stalk you with a camera to pounce just in case they catch a soda can flying off your boat or fishing line falling in the water off the deck? Glass house much?


----------



## mesquitecountry

This thread is officially off the reservation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## photofishin

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The bay is full of stupid, that is why people are always *****ing on here about how inconsiderate people are on the water. Judging from a few of you guys posts on this thread and others, you are the exact type of people that think if you don't get caught you are not wrong, everyone owes you coordinates and you think that a person that is working a school of fish or a section of shoreline deserves to be run up on because IT AIN'T ANYONES WATER. I don't even know why people like you are part of a fishing community. You act like a child here and probably on the water as well. Every thread about potlickers you pop up stating we should all post where, when, why and how or we are the selfish ones. I bet if someone cheated in a fishing tournament you paid to be part of you would cry right away instead of turn the other cheek. What is the difference here? If you see a boat tossing trash out in the water do you pick it up and put it back in their boat when you get to the ramp? Probably not because it isn't your problem right? That is as weak as it gets.


you'd get farther if you were actually fishing versus running your mouth on the board. 
Frankly, the fact that you are so insecure about your fishing that you're worried that being helpful to other fishermen by posting a real report says loads about you.
As to your comments about my "behavior on the water"...I leave every place I fish cleaner than when I got there. I also spend my time fishing versus pretending I have a badge.


----------



## Goags

I've never motored past the signs, but DID jump out of the circle, twice, while you were...never mind.


----------



## Sgrem

photofishin said:


> once again...are you "man enough" to allow someone to stalk you with a camera to pounce just in case they catch a soda can flying off your boat or fishing line falling in the water off the deck? Glass house much?


Absolutely. I would take full responsibility without reservation and be sincerely regretful. I raise my hand and have done it takes to prevent this and make it right. All of our line/plastics/water bottles/granola bar wrappers immediately go into the cooler before we move to next spot. Anyone that has been near me would know this. My posts show the same. And i have no problem telling fellow outdoorsman they are in the wrong. And if I am in the wrong i would expect the same so i could correct my behavior in the future. I was not always the best and most courteous boater. I have cut off a wade or a drift when i was learning to fish and boat these bays. I apologized then and I apologize now. Thanks to those that educated me. Please do keep it up so we can all be better on the water to each other and to protect the sport. We should all stand together in support of each other or we stand to lose it all. It is sad the side you have chosen. But keep showing your true colors....Its a shame yall didnt have good examples so you could man up with confidence and make it right. Takes a big person to admit when they are wrong and make amends for the future. For the future of all sportsman on the middle coast.


----------



## artys_only

*Character*



sgrem said:


> Absolutely. I would take full responsibility without reservation and be sincerely regretful. I raise my hand and have done it takes to prevent this and make it right. All of our line/plastics/water bottles/granola bar wrappers immediately go into the cooler before we move to next spot. Anyone that has been near me would know this. My posts show the same. And i have no problem telling fellow outdoorsman they are in the wrong. And if I am in the wrong i would expect the same so i could correct my behavior in the future. I was not always the best and most courteous boater. I have cut off a wade or a drift when i was learning to fish and boat these bays. I apologized then and I apologize now. Thanks to those that educated me. Please do keep it up so we can all be better on the water to each other and to protect the sport. We should all stand together in support of each other or we stand to lose it all. It is sad the side you have chosen. But keep showing your true colors....Its a shame yall didnt have good examples so you could man up with confidence and make it right. Takes a big person to admit when they are wrong and make amends for the future. For the future of all sportsman on the middle coast.


Well said ....:texasflag


----------



## photofishin

sgrem said:


> Absolutely. I would take full responsibility without reservation and be sincerely regretful. I raise my hand and have done it takes to prevent this and make it right. All of our line/plastics/water bottles/granola bar wrappers immediately go into the cooler before we move to next spot. Anyone that has been near me would know this. My posts show the same. And i have no problem telling fellow outdoorsman they are in the wrong. And if I am in the wrong i would expect the same so i could correct my behavior in the future. I was not always the best and most courteous boater. I have cut off a wade or a drift when i was learning to fish and boat these bays. I apologized then and I apologize now. Thanks to those that educated me. Please do keep it up so we can all be better on the water to each other and to protect the sport. We should all stand together in support of each other or we stand to lose it all. It is sad the side you have chosen. But keep showing your true colors....Its a shame yall didnt have good examples so you could man up with confidence and make it right. Takes a big person to admit when they are wrong and make amends for the future. For the future of all sportsman on the middle coast.


 nice try but sorry, I do that and more...I just don't like people pretending to stand on a podium shaming people when it's obvious THEY aren't perfect. I also think it's pretty presumptuous of you to think I'm a discourteous outdoorsman because I don't agree with your form of vigilante justice with online shaming. We have game wardens for that. You catch someone throwing bags of trash in the gulf or gillnetting redfish illegally, then have at it...but to publicly shame someone for a misdemeanor crime in which the law isn't even clear, then shame on YOU.


----------



## bigfishtx

photofishin said:


> nice try but sorry, I do that and more...I just don't like people pretending to stand on a podium shaming people when it's obvious THEY aren't perfect. I also think it's pretty presumptuous of you to think I'm a discourteous outdoorsman because I don't agree with your form of vigilante justice with online shaming. We have game wardens for that. You catch someone throwing bags of trash in the gulf or gillnetting redfish illegally, then have at it...but to publicly shame someone for a misdemeanor crime in which the law isn't even clear, then shame on YOU.


The law is unclear only if you are illiterate.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

bigfishtx said:


> The law is unclear only if you are illiterate.


Selective reading.


----------



## SSST

bigfishtx said:


> The law is unclear only if you are illiterate.


I agree, the first law that was posted on here had some gray area, but the one the lady from TPWD posted spells it out to where my 11 yr old would understand it, don't go past the sign, period.


----------



## Rooster 1

photofishin said:


> and yet here YOU are pretending this is akin to murder, rape or terrorism. My suggestion, pick up a fishing pole and put down the keyboard. As to the name calling, did your manhood just increase with this post?


LOL I was wondering when this was going to happen.


----------



## crawdaddct

I agree people should not be going past the sign. If you break a law out in the open and someone films it or takes a picture, thatâ€™s just the world we live in now. If you don't want the negative publicity, then don't do it.

Oh and speeding is the same thing. You hurt the environment and everyone's wallet by wasting gas. I speed at times, but try not too. 

I always think about my grandpa. He had a small boat with a small in hp motor. The motor was as big as my 90hp now days, but was around 25. We went all over the bays and lakes in that boat. He drove like 35 everywhere he went. Never was in a hurry. People would pass him and shoot him the finger and he would just wave hi. Everyone in a hurry and wanting instant gratification are what is hurting everyone, including our bays. 

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Marshman

*Step up. I don't care.*



photofishin said:


> cast the first stone...lets hope you don't live in a glass house. When's the last time you went over the speed limit? We're talking about the same type of law being broken. Mind if I follow you around and post your photos on every public forum to "shame you"?


I doubt you could keep up with me - I speed like a mad man high on coke and PCP, LOL, but I am as straight as an arrow. But yeah, I don't mind if you do, I at least own it. When the nice man in a uniform does request a bit of my time on the highway, I am courteous and and admit it, pay my fine.

I think what you are missing here, is the outrage that a lot of people feel regarding some "special peoples" use of a common resource, that we all share. Lucky for the resource, Cedar Bayou isn't Rollover Pass easy access, because that is what it would be, only worse.

Don't know how many of you know, there is another Cedar Bayou, further up the coast, feeds into Trinity Bay. A power plant draws water off it, heats it, runs it thru a 5000 acre lake, then discharges into Trinity Bay. IT USED TO BE PUBLIC, but a small group of "special people" took advantage of it, and now the public can't fish there anymore. A couple shootings, daily sheriffs visits, and it got closed. This happened back in the 70's, and it will never re-open. It's a shame, it was and it is a cool place to fish.

Mark my words, behaviors like these guys blatantly disregarding the signs, and not even trying to conform, will get this Cedar Bayou the same treatment. You won't be able to get within a half mile of the pass from the bay side, and who wins then?

Let me guess.... you are also one of those guys that drives the speed limit in the fast lane, holding up a long line of cars, because you can and it is your right? Not because it's right?

It's a simple thing - don't go past the sign. Period. There are reasons for it, and you or I don't get to decide whether those are the right reasons or not.

I'm done with this thread, and the class of people, that have no class, that can't respect why the sign is there.


----------



## crawdaddct

Marshman said:


> Don't know how many of you know, there is another Cedar Bayou, further up the coast, feeds into Trinity Bay. A power plant draws water off it, heats it, runs it thru a 5000 acre lake, then discharges into Trinity Bay. IT USED TO BE PUBLIC, but a small group of "special people" took advantage of it, and now the public can't fish there anymore. A couple shootings, daily sheriffs visits, and it got closed. This happened back in the 70's, and it will never re-open. It's a shame, it was and it is a cool place to fish.


Yea, now everyone just crowds their boats around the discharge. Use to be able to walk in and fish. Made it nice for bank fishermen. There are a lot of places where this happens and you are correct it will probably happen down there as well. :headknock


----------



## photofishin

crawdaddct said:


> I agree people should not be going past the sign. If you break a law out in the open and someone films it or takes a picture, thatâ€™s just the world we live in now. If you don't want the negative publicity, then don't do it.
> 
> Oh and speeding is the same thing. You hurt the environment and everyone's wallet by wasting gas. I speed at times, but try not too.
> 
> I always think about my grandpa. He had a small boat with a small in hp motor. The motor was as big as my 90hp now days, but was around 25. We went all over the bays and lakes in that boat. He drove like 35 everywhere he went. Never was in a hurry. People would pass him and shoot him the finger and he would just wave hi. Everyone in a hurry and wanting instant gratification are what is hurting everyone, including our bays.
> 
> Just my 2 cents...


 I agree that people should obey the law and not go past the sign. What gets me though is the people on this board who feel it's their public duty to stalk someone and post photos trying to publicly shame them for a misdemeanor offense. THAT sort of behavior will hurt YOU more than the offender. Last time I say this and I'm done with this thread. If you live in a glass house, don't throw stones. It's highly probable that many of you posting as if you're above reproach have knowingly or inadvertently broken a law similar to this. Let law enforcement handle law enforcement and enjoy your time on the water without being a busy body.


----------



## Sgrem

photofishin said:


> nice try but sorry, I do that and more...I just don't like people pretending to stand on a podium shaming people when it's obvious THEY aren't perfect. I also think it's pretty presumptuous of you to think I'm a discourteous outdoorsman because I don't agree with your form of vigilante justice with online shaming. We have game wardens for that. You catch someone throwing bags of trash in the gulf or gillnetting redfish illegally, then have at it...but to publicly shame someone for a misdemeanor crime in which the law isn't even clear, then shame on YOU.


Ever see Operation Game Thief billboards? The game wardens are asking for help from other sportsman. The highway patrol does not. I'm doing my part to happily assist and report. Misdemeanor or not the gargantuan impact CB has on the middle coast cannot be disputed. And Should be respected more. If you can't walk 200 yards.....then stay your fat arsh out of wal mart.


----------



## photofishin

sgrem said:


> Ever see Operation Game Thief billboards? The game wardens are asking for help from other sportsman. The highway patrol does not. I'm doing my part to happily assist and report. Misdemeanor or not the gargantuan impact CB has on the middle coast cannot be disputed. And Should be respected more. If you can't walk 200 yards.....then stay your fat arsh out of wal mart.


 Last I checked, Operation Game Thief doesn't advocate taking photos and playing lawman yourself, especially trying to publicly shame someone online. You likely could open yourself up to a lawsuit too under the right circumstances. They simply want you to report it to the authorities. As the name suggests, it exists to catch poachers- http://ogttx.com/about.cfm


----------



## Sgrem

I guess law breakers don't like their picture taken.....


----------



## Sgrem

If I was publicly shamed for wrongdoing I am full confident I would take responsibility for my actions, apologize, make whatever amends I could to make it right and make a full recovery of my reputation then happily correct my actions for the future.

I for dayum sure wouldn't continue to blame those that called me out....that is the maturity of a 15 year old girl.


----------



## photofishin

sgrem said:


> I guess law breakers don't like their picture taken.....


 I know what you're inferring...but I don't break laws. I also don't advocate putting yourself and your family at risk by photographing people like this and trying to pretend you're a law officer. The road to hell is paved with good intentions. Get a REAL officer involved and quit playing one online.


----------



## photofishin

sgrem said:


> that is the maturity of a 15 year old girl.


 as is mob vengeance as you're advocating.


----------



## Sgrem

Where is the mob vengeance discussion? Wowza....

This is about a simple sign and the rules around respecting it. Those that disrespect it have been made aware that it is not to be tolerated. Please correct your actions as it is a major point of pain right now for a sensitive ecosystem that is in the spotlight.

Mobs? Dude.....quit crying.


----------



## JustSlabs

Can't believe I just wasted 10 minutes of my life reading this thread......


----------



## chad

Game Warden was out there for a good part of the day this past Saturday. I saw him escort two boats back to the proper side of the sign. He checked everyone out there. He said pretty much the same thing others have stated on here is that he was looking for some guides who like to drive past the sign to drop off and pick up clients.


----------



## photofishin

sgrem said:


> Where is the mob vengeance discussion? Wowza....
> 
> This is about a simple sign and the rules around respecting it. Those that disrespect it have been made aware that it is not to be tolerated. Please correct your actions as it is a major point of pain right now for a sensitive ecosystem that is in the spotlight.
> 
> Mobs? Dude.....quit crying.


 you're advocating taking photos of what you see as offenders and posting them here publicly....vigilante justice versus simply contacting a warden and following the law. Lets hope you have deep pockets for the person you offend by publicly posting his/her images. Libel carries stiff penalties too.
It won't be me as I don't fish there and I follow the law. I also don't advocate vigilante style justice either.


----------



## Billygoat

photofishin said:


> you're advocating taking photos of what you see as offenders and posting them here publicly....vigilante justice versus simply contacting a warden and following the law. Lets hope you have deep pockets for the person you offend by publicly posting his/her images. Libel carries stiff penalties too.
> It won't be me as I don't fish there and I follow the law. I also don't advocate vigilante style justice either.


You don't have any 'right to privacy' in a public forum. It's not illegal for anyone to take your picture in a public place, nor is to share it on the internet.

... But it is illegal to go past that sign.

I can't believe you are suggesting that supplying evidence to law enforcement equates vigilante justice. hahahahaha


----------



## Sgrem

When the time comes I will take responsibility for that too. Thanks for the heads up. I will take a stand anyway.


----------



## DCAVA

Long thread, and it will keep going.

I don't fish the area and prolly never will, however, seems pretty cut and dry with no "grey" area. It is illegal to go past the mentioned sign with any type of boat, period. Anyone doing so s breaking the law and will be ticketed.....


----------



## Canino

photofishin said:


> Lets hope you have deep pockets for the person you offend by publicly posting his/her images. Libel carries stiff penalties too.


LOL now that's some funny stuff!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

DCAVA said:


> Long thread, and it will keep going.
> 
> I don't fish the area and prolly never will, however, seems pretty cut and dry with no "grey" area. It is illegal to go past the mentioned sign with any type of boat, period. Anyone doing so s breaking the law and will be ticketed.....


Yep, it is very simple. They all wanted proof so I get a Game Warden and a TPWD official to verify and it is still not enough. You can't fix stupid.


----------



## bigfishtx

Canino said:


> LOL now that's some funny stuff!


It is only libel if they prove they did not do what you allege. Funny stuff being said here.


----------



## Saltwater43

I applaud sgrem and others for helping to protect the opening of this pass, which took many people countless hours and dollars to get completed and has resulted in helping all of OUR surrounding fisheries. It's a shame that some people can't respect the law that has been clearly put in place for a reason by the people who spent the time and money to have it opened. 
As far as the argument some are trying to make about the relevance of a couple boat wakes versus the current ripping through there, it was explained in the other long thread regarding CB. 
After fishing CB earlier this summer for the first time it makes alot of sense why boats shouldn't be past the sign with the amount of shallow area near the mouth, the barely 10 ft wide channel, and the continuous change of the shape of the mouth occurring. If someone can't make that walk from sign then they shouldn't be wading in the mouth when that current is ripping through there anyways, for their own safety.


----------



## photofishin

for all those who think that it's totally within their right to publicly shame someone, I'd advise you read the following...as it likely will result in YOU breaking the law...which carries a MUCH stiffer fine than going past a sign.

*â€œDoxingâ€œ*_ is a legal term that means revealing â€œdocumentsâ€ about a person. This can range from revealing the name of a person who uses an alias, but more commonly refers to revealing whatever the person doing it feels will harm, shame, humiliate, endanger, or put the person at some risk. Doxing is a form of stalking or threatening and is illegal under many different federal and state laws, depending on the exact facts and location._
_Revealing a â€œnameâ€ per seâ€™ may, or may not be considered â€œDoxingâ€ depending on the level of anticipated anonymity. However, in this law, the term â€œrestricted personal informationâ€ means, â€œwith respect to an individual, the Social Security number, the home address, home phone number, mobile phone number, personal email, or home fax number of, and identifiable to, that individual.â€ *This is an important distinction to remember*._
_Once you *outline the address* or *location of a person*, within which a person can be placed at risk, *YOU have VIOLATED THE LAW*. PERIOD._
*In all cases if you outline the physical location of any individual with the intent to harm, shame, stalk, humiliate, endanger, or otherwise compromise the safety and security of ANY individual you have placed that person in a position of risk and you are in violation of ALL State Stalking laws.
*
*So, to photograph a person where they are recognizable with the intent of publicly shaming them, you are breaking the law.
*
*for reference if you don't believe me: http://theconservativetreehouse.com...n-harass-intimidate-shame-humiliate-or-place/
*


----------



## Billygoat

> _However, in this law, the term â€œrestricted personal informationâ€ means, â€œwith respect to an individual, the Social Security number, the home address, home phone number, mobile phone number, personal email, or home fax number of, and identifiable to, that individual.â€
> _


I don't think you understand the text that you are quoting. Doxing would be getting the name and address of the person and suggesting to go visit. I don't think there is any reasonable expectation that the people in the pictures will be located there, or easily found there daily as they would their home.

I would call you dumb, but according to your interpretation of your own written laws, I could be charged or sued for it.


----------



## chicapesca

Wow, just freaking wow. 

I love how there are those people that think they have to defend the offenders no matter what from everyone else. 

It is pretty darn sad when you think about it.

I take pictures of people doing stupid things when I am fishing. Usually when the perp sees me taking pictures they either stop being stupid or they leave the scene. I don't know what I am going to do with these pictures, but I have them. I very well may post them somewhere or put them on a billboard.


----------



## photofishin

Billygoat said:


> I don't think you understand the text that you are quoting. Doxing would be getting the name and address of the person and suggesting to go visit. I don't think there is any reasonable expectation that the people in the pictures will be located there, or easily found there daily as they would their home.
> 
> I would call you dumb, but according to your interpretation of your own written laws, I could be charged or sued for it.


 I would suggest you read the WHOLE article and not just a select part of it. Using personally identifiable information to publicly shame someone IS against the law and can be charged with such crimes as stalking and public harassment. You can TRY to call me dumb, but I'd suggest you follow THE LAW...as I've suggested ALL here do. Contacting a law enforcement officer is within your right. Taking photos for the intent of publicly shaming someone is against the law, period.


----------



## photofishin

chicapesca said:


> Wow, just freaking wow.
> 
> I love how there are those people that think they have to defend the offenders no matter what from everyone else.
> 
> It is pretty darn sad when you think about it.


who's defending "offenders"? I surely hope it's not YOU who is the subject of a lawsuit when you follow the advice of the OP.
Breaking the law in order to publicly shame someone else who is breaking the law doesn't make you any better than the "offender".


----------



## Shady Walls

Read on here where there were 22 boats in there? Never been there and really don't want to if it's that crowded. I hope y'all's cut stays open and y'all can controll the idiots passing the sign. Heard they are going to open the SanBernard River to the gulf again. Texas spent 8 million on this project and only stayed open for a few years.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

chicapesca said:


> Wow, just freaking wow.
> 
> I love how there are those people that think they have to defend the offenders no matter what from everyone else.
> 
> It is pretty darn sad when you think about it.


I'm telling you, these few black sheep that are defending the people breaking the law are the same type of people that have zero common courtesy on the water because the only thing that matters to them is what is right in front of their nose, screw everyone else. This mentality is a cancer to our sport. These people are reproducing and teaching their kids the same fantastic morals. We wonder what the problem is today...


----------



## chicapesca

photofishin said:


> who's defending "offenders"? I surely hope it's not YOU who is the subject of a lawsuit when you follow the advice of the OP.
> Breaking the law in order to publicly shame someone else who is breaking the law doesn't make you any better than the "offender".


Gee, that was fast. I didn't name any names. Are we feeling a little guilty?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

photofishin said:


> I would suggest you read the WHOLE article and not just a select part of it. Using personally identifiable information to publicly shame someone IS against the law and can be charged with such crimes as stalking and public harassment. You can TRY to call me dumb, but I'd suggest you follow THE LAW...as I've suggested ALL here do. Contacting a law enforcement officer is within your right. Taking photos for the intent of publicly shaming someone is against the law, period.


You are breaking the law then because you are making your self look like a jack ***.


----------



## Canino

chicapesca said:


> Wow, just freaking wow.
> 
> I love how there are those people that think they have to defend the offenders no matter what from everyone else.


I too find it to be very odd for someone to be more perturbed by the reporting of a violation than by the violation itself. It really doesn't make sense.


----------



## photofishin

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I'm telling you, these few black sheep that are defending the people breaking the law are the same type of people that have zero common courtesy on the water because the only thing that matters to them is what is right in front of their nose, screw everyone else. This mentality is a cancer to our sport. These people are reproducing and teaching their kids the same fantastic morals. We wonder what the problem is today...


pot meet kettle- http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1555994

by the way, you'd likely be the one carrying the rope and yelling "hang em!" while you're riding your horse backwards. What you're advocating is illegal whether you want to believe it or not.
Frankly, your bullying behavior here leaves no doubt about your behavior elsewhere.


----------



## mesquitecountry

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I'm telling you, these few black sheep that are defending the people breaking the law are the same type of people that have zero common courtesy on the water because the only thing that matters to them is what is right in front of their nose, screw everyone else. This mentality is a cancer to our sport. These people are reproducing and teaching their kids the same fantastic morals. We wonder what the problem is today...


Not sure why I'm even dragging myself down to your level to reply but your incredible ability to put words in people's mouths needed clarification.

I have never defended any one breaking the law. Laws are laws no matter how outdated or unintelligent they may be. I have said mind your own business and quit tattling on people, and that the sign is more political than scientific.

That is my official stance and remains unchanged.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gray gost

always wanted to be on the cover of a fishing magazine. tell me when I need to go past sign to get my pic taken.


----------



## photofishin

Canino said:


> I too find it to be very odd for someone to be more perturbed by the reporting of a violation than by the violation itself. It really doesn't make sense.


Reading is fundamental....I have no issue with reporting the supposed violation to a law enforcement officer...I DO have an issue with posting photos online in order to harass, libel or publicly shame someone.


----------



## Canino

photofishin said:


> Taking photos for the intent of publicly shaming someone is against the law, period.


Seriously, you have no clue what you are talking about on this point.

As has been stated, there is no expectation of privacy in a public place. You cannot expect safety from photography.

Also, the truth is an affirmative defense to defamation (libel and slander).

That means if someone takes a picture of a boat past the sign, and posts the picture saying the boat is past the sign, and the boat is actually past the sign (it's the truth), no one will be able to sue anyone for anything. No lawyer would even think of taking the case.

There are hundreds of thousands of videos of crooks on youtube and other sites, many with "Dumb Criminals" titles specifically created to shame the criminal, and not one of them has ever successfully sued to have a video removed or to recover money damages.


----------



## photofishin

Canino said:


> Seriously, you have no clue what you are talking about on this point.
> 
> As has been stated, there is no expectation of privacy in a public place. You cannot expect safety from photography.
> 
> Also, the truth is an affirmative defense to defamation (libel and slander).
> 
> That means if someone takes a picture of a boat past the sign, and posts the picture saying the boat is past the sign, and the boat is actually past the sign (it's the truth), no one will be able to sue anyone for anything. No lawyer would even think of taking the case.
> 
> There are hundreds of thousands of videos of crooks on youtube and other sites, many with "Dumb Criminals" titles specifically created to shame the criminal, and not one of them has ever successfully sued to have a video removed or to recover money damages.


I'd suggest you contact a lawyer since you think you know better than me. When you post someone's photo online in order to harass, belittle, shame etc., you are subject to possible prosecution or at the very least, civil action. http://www.criminaldefenselawyer.com/crime-penalties/federal/harassment.htm


----------



## broncotw

I am confused why anyone would be reluctant to oppose any measure that would assist in protecting our fisheries and wildlife... If there are truly not enough Game Wardens what is wrong with some sort of system where others report violators to TXPWD? I am not talking about a system where others follow boaters videotaping them the entire time -- and I doubt anyone would take it this far... I am talking about a system designed to simply take a quick photo or video of the boater/fisherman violating the law and then submitting the picture/video to the Game Warden... This entire process would hardly take anytime... Trust me, the last thing I want to do while I am fishing is not fish! I would guess the majority of fishermen feel the same way... I am a homeowner in Rockport and the CB issue has been a long and arduous process.. Even if I disagree with a particular law I still obey it... I feel as stewards of our fisheries we all have a responsibility to obey the laws (no matter how minimal) that are designed to protect our fish and waterways....


----------



## photofishin

broncotw said:


> I am confused why anyone would be reluctant to oppose any measure that would assist in protecting our fisheries and wildlife... If there are truly not enough Game Wardens what is wrong with some sort of system where others report violators to TXPWD? I am not talking about a system where others follow boaters videotaping them the entire time -- and I doubt anyone would take it this far... I am talking about a system designed to simply take a quick photo or video of the boater/fisherman violating the law and then submitting the picture/video to the Game Warden... This entire process would hardly take anytime... Trust me, the last thing I want to do while I am fishing is not fish! I would guess the majority of fishermen feel the same way... I am a homeowner in Rockport and the CB issue has been a long and arduousprocess.. Even if I disagree with a particular law I still obey it... I feel as stewards of our fisheries we all have a responsibility to obey the laws (no matter how minimal) that are designed to protect our fish and waterways....


 ding ding ding...we have a winner. Reporting the violation to the game warden/law officer is the correct way to handle such matters.
Afterward, it is a judge/jury who decides innocence or guilt.


----------



## spurgersalty

photofishin said:


> So it seems that may be some on here have waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much time on their hands playing junior game wardens. Reading the statute, the following phrase sticks out like a sore thumb and I'd fight any ticket I got for being there under the "two days" rule.
> _*for a period exceeding two consecutive days*_
> 
> I've never been there and am not justifying illegal behavior...but if it's truly against the law, they need to be clearer in the law.





photofishin said:


> and there seems to be an overabundance of people who are bent on earning their Jr Game Warden merit badges. I have no issue with an actual game warden citing someone, however busybodies who spend all their time on the Internet pretending to be "Johnny Law" and then play "Mrs. Kravitz" on the water rather than fishing and minding their own business just come off as whining weaseling fools in my opinion.





photofishin said:


> Reading is fundamental....I have no issue with reporting the supposed violation to a law enforcement officer...I DO have an issue with posting photos online in order to harass, libel or publicly shame someone.


So which one is it? You start off throwing the JGW badge around and calling people busy bodies for wanting to report them, but NOW, you're perfectly fine with it. Just not taking their pictures.


----------



## bigfishtx

photofishin said:


> I'm not ok with you breaking the law in order to publicly harass. That is just as illegal as crossing any sign barrier....any clearer for you?
> If it were anyone in a boat and they inadvertently crossed said line and you took a photo of them and posted it in this forum in order to defame, harass , publicly shame etc.., you'd find yourself at the wrong end of a lawsuit...and you'd pay financially when any judge saw the intentions written in this thread.


Not sure where you are getting this info but you won't find a lawyer that will sure for Libel if his client was breaking the law. 
That is just plain silly and the law is not meant as you are interpreting it.

As far as a civil case, good luck, The plaintiff needs to worry more about his criminal legal fee's that trying to extort money out of someone for catching him in his criminal endeavors.


----------



## Sgrem

Are you the sue for anything type? Dont break the law and you have nothing to worry about. Guides run a business. If they dont want their business reputation to have a black eye then dont break the law. Most people who run a business earn their reputation.....including guides breaking the law. Word gets around everytime there is a "which guide do you recommend" ..... most show their true colors well before that anyway and off to band camp they go. If you hire a guide that is willing to break the law and you tolerate that ..... what does that say about you and what you support? Speak up people. TPWD is looking for prosecutable evidence obviously. With as active as these guides have been it is sad that so many just sit back for the ride. Would you let them burn shorelines and cut off wades etc so you can get your picture next to the big wall for their facebook page? What did you learn from the guide that day? Stand up for what is right and no tolerance for what is wrong. Tell them they are being a jackarsh and you dont approve of the means and methods. It is your trip you have hired them for. Dont support bad business practice including illegal activities. 

Photofishin answer me this: What about alllllll the negative reviews of companies and services on yelp or angies list or amazon etc? I would call that public shaming with no chance of recourse to fix it. How about the feedback systems that ebay and others use?
these directly affect business owners. if that was the case how are these true statements allowed to stay on the reviews by these big companies? I would think a judge would order them taken down if what you say is real world.....it simply is not the case. When people ask for recommendations on boats there are some boat companies down south that come up every discussion that are very negatively represented here by many folks. Are these true statements slander or harassment or bullying? It is a review. Pictures of how a boat was rigged by xyz and how crappy a job they did etc.....online....everywhere....is that public harassment? come awn man.

Looking back at some of your other posts in other threads many of the threads you participate in and you start spewing law this and that about get locked down. Perhaps you should get clarity on how some of the laws are interpreted in an actual court room. Reality and online interpretation have a wide gap.


----------



## bigfishtx

photofishin said:


> like I said, you can't break the law by publicly shaming/harassing/bullying someone...how difficult is that to understand?
> How difficult is it to actually follow the law versus "grabbing a rope and playing judge, jury and executioner"?
> 
> http://blogs.findlaw.com/legally_we...ng-drivers-on-billboards-but-is-it-legal.html


Why are you referencing a California law when Cedar Bayou is in Texas?


----------



## Johnny Awesome

Bunch of posts on something that oughta be pretty simple...don't go past the sign.....


----------



## Rubberback

Johnny Awesome said:


> Bunch of posts on something that oughta be pretty simple...don't go past the sign.....


Or go past it & get a ticket. Or park your boat & walk. Thread done. Tight Lines LOL :dance::walkingsm


----------



## EdK

Say it taint so...The Cali-fornication of Texas I mean. Texas is abut how California was 30 years ago- when I resided there. Its flat out wackadoo now. And People citing the most inapplicable, off-point and stupid Cali based legalistic BS on earth to make a point. Please. Documenting stupid human behavior is both fun and entertaining. C'mon man. Why not just follow the recommendations of the folks that worked to reopen the pass and see if it works..


----------



## AlCapone

I think photofishin is a "wannabelawyer" or got kicked out or law school in his younger age.
Taking picture in public place where people breaking the law is perfectly legal.
Many examples can be found with this senario.
Those pictures/videos are posted in youtube, facebooks, or even on TV.


----------



## photofishin

bigfishtx said:


> Why are you referencing a California law when Cedar Bayou is in Texas?


 it's just as illegal here, laws like this are common and most states have them- http://mikeyounglaw.com/online-harassment-texas-internet-law/


----------



## photofishin

AlCapone said:


> I think photofishin is a "wannabelawyer" or got kicked out or law school in his younger age.
> Taking picture in public place where people breaking the law is perfectly legal.
> Many examples can be found with this senario.
> Those pictures/videos are posted in youtube, facebooks, or even on TV.


sorry but you don't collect $200 on either count. It ISN'T that difficult to do your own research rather than following the poor advice of the OP which may land you in hot water...but do what you want...you seem smarter than me and obviously don't have this little known search engine called "Google" at your disposal.


----------



## Copano/Aransas

I'm just going to leave this here . Apply it as need be.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spurgersalty

photofishin said:


> it's just as illegal here, laws like this are common and most states have them- http://mikeyounglaw.com/online-harassment-texas-internet-law/


You didn't read that law, did you?


----------



## bigfishtx

photofishin said:


> it's just as illegal here, laws like this are common and most states have them- http://mikeyounglaw.com/online-harassment-texas-internet-law/


Photo, I got to hand it to you, you are trying to make your case.

The last link is for a Lawyer saying there is a law for internet bullying, but under no circumstances waste his time asking him to take the case .

If anyone really enforced these laws, half of 2Cool would be in jail.


----------



## JustSlabs

photofishin said:


> and yet here YOU are pretending this is akin to murder, rape or terrorism. *My suggestion, pick up a fishing pole and put down the keyboard*. As to the name calling, did your manhood just increase with this post?


About that time isn't it....?


----------



## photofishin

bigfishtx said:


> Photo, I got to hand it to you, you are trying to make your case.
> 
> The last link is for a Lawyer saying there is a law for internet bullying, but under no circumstances waste his time asking him to take the case .
> 
> If anyone really enforced these laws, half of 2Cool would be in jail.


sorry but I guess you don't have access to Google either?
http://www.legis.state.tx.us/tlodocs/81R/billtext/html/HB02003F.HTM
and frankly, if someone here took a photo of me and used it to harass, intimidate, cause harm to, defame me, they'd find themselves seeing how enforceable this law really is.
How $%^& hard is it to just contact law enforcement versus relying in vigilante justice?


----------



## Sgrem

photofishin said:


> sorry but I guess you don't have access to Google either?
> http://www.legis.state.tx.us/tlodocs/81R/billtext/html/HB02003F.HTM
> and frankly, if someone here took a photo of me and used it to harass, intimidate, cause harm to, defame me, they'd find themselves seeing how enforceable this law really is.
> How $%^& hard is it to just contact law enforcement versus relying in vigilante justice?


Use google.
Search "Stupid Criminal Videos".

Search for private investigators that will track down people for insurance fraud with pictures.....hired by the insurance company.....Police putting pictures on the TV for suspected criminals asking the citizens to help them find a criminal. Is that harassment and bullying.

Better yet search 2cool for yeti theif.....what about this is confusing you?

I will pay for your fuel. Go past the sign and let me take your picture.....you can take my picture too so you have all my info to give your lawyer. Come back here and post the results and see whose side the law is on. When will you be there i will make myself available. Feel free to PM me.


----------



## Sgrem

How about all the help me find this thief and pictures of guys steeling deer feeders.

Or hey do you know these poachers with pictures of guys on trail cameras. Please justify and explain.

TPWD could put a trail camera right there.....or someone could put that there for at least two days anyway lol.


----------



## Shady Walls

*Cedar lake*



Rubberback said:


> Or go past it & get a ticket. Or park your boat & walk. Thread done. Tight Lines LOL :dance::walkingsm


Amen! Just find a non working security camera put it up with the power line buried in the sand, these idiots wouldn't know any better. Lol


----------



## rattler

sgrem said:


> How about all the help me find this thief and pictures of guys steeling deer feeders.
> 
> Or hey do you know these poachers with pictures of guys on trail cameras. Please justify and explain.
> 
> TPWD could put a trail camera right there.....or someone could put that there for at least two days anyway lol.


I was going to say the same exact thing.

Guess I won't be taking any pictures of suspect individuals coming through the fence across the road from where I hunt and getting in a "pickup" vehicle. Even though they may be carrying a gun and dressed in full camo and a few days later the neighbor finds the best deer on their place dead in a creek bed from a gun shot wound. No more being a responsible citizen. :headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## SR-113

I saw two guides go past the no boat sign this past weekend. One was a sea foam green stone r fury with a g2 e tech 300 and the other was a black stone r fury with mercury pro x s


----------



## photofishin

sgrem said:


> Use google.
> Search "Stupid Criminal Videos".
> 
> Search for private investigators that will track down people for insurance fraud with pictures.....hired by the insurance company.....Police putting pictures on the TV for suspected criminals asking the citizens to help them find a criminal. Is that harassment and bullying.
> 
> Better yet search 2cool for yeti theif.....what about this is confusing you?
> 
> I will pay for your fuel. Go past the sign and let me take your picture.....you can take my picture too so you have all my info to give your lawyer. Come back here and post the results and see whose side the law is on. When will you be there i will make myself available. Feel free to PM me.


you seem bent on vigilante justice to support a law which has a misdemeanor fine by breaking a law which in some states can get you a felony...******* logic at it's finest.
What's so difficult about actually working with law enforcement versus advocating more criminal behavior? In all the cases above, the suspect is either pictured by a media outlet (which is a first amendment issue) or is supervised by law enforcement. In none of the above cases are the photos/videos put online to harass people online.


----------



## tcbayman

photofishin said:


> you seem bent on vigilante justice to support a law which has a misdemeanor fine by breaking a law which in some states can get you a felony...******* logic at it's finest.
> What's so difficult about actually working with law enforcement versus advocating more criminal behavior? In all the cases above, the suspect is either pictured by a media outlet (which is a first amendment issue) or is supervised by law enforcement. In none of the above cases are the photos/videos put online to harass people online.


Im sorry but the 1st amendment doesn't grant media outlets any kind of special rules. The first amendment is the first amendment.


----------



## photofishin

tcbayman said:


> Im sorry but the 1st amendment doesn't grant media outlets any kind of special rules. The first amendment is the first amendment.


and they're not posting photos online with the intent to harass, cajole, abuse etc.


----------



## tcbayman

photofishin said:


> and they're not posting photos online with the intent to harass, cajole, abuse etc.


How is it any different? The news played the tape of the two women fighting in walmart round the clock. That wasnt harassment? It wasnt abuse? It was just as much harassment as someone posting a picture of someone anchored somewhere they shouldnt be.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

SR-113 said:


> I saw two guides go past the no boat sign this past weekend. One was a sea foam green stone r fury with a g2 e tech 300 and the other was a black stone r fury with mercury pro x s


We need photos showing TX numbers and who is at the helm.


----------



## tcbayman

Smackdaddy53 said:


> We need photos showing TX numbers and who is at the helm.


Wouldn't want anyone to get sued!


----------



## bigfishtx

Posting a pic with the intent of finding an identity is different from doing it to cause harm to an innocent civilian.
No grand jury would indict for that.


----------



## Copano/Aransas

SR-113 said:


> I saw two guides go past the no boat sign this past weekend. One was a sea foam green stone r fury with a g2 e tech 300 and the other was a black stone r fury with mercury pro x s


Sounds like the same cheep ares guides Im Headed South was talking about, minus one because I think he said there were three of them. Guess the GW's are still having trouble to catch them in the act because of their network. Hopefully they get busted soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## photofishin

bigfishtx said:


> Posting a pic with the intent of finding an identity is different from doing it to cause harm to an innocent civilian.
> No grand jury would indict for that.


completely agree...but that's not why the OP created this thread. His intention to shame/harass/cajole people online is what is illegal.


----------



## photofishin

tcbayman said:


> How is it any different? The news played the tape of the two women fighting in walmart round the clock. That wasnt harassment? It wasnt abuse? It was just as much harassment as someone posting a picture of someone anchored somewhere they shouldnt be.


that is news...this thread isn't news. It was created with the intent on "shaming" people publicly, which is against the law.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

photofishin said:


> that is news...this thread isn't news. It was created with the intent on "shaming" people publicly, which is against the law.


What ever dude. You and your two buddies are the only ones supporting this behavior. You are from Spring, do you even fish the mid coast?


----------



## mesquitecountry

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What ever dude. You and your two buddies are the only ones supporting this behavior. You are from Spring, do you even fish the mid coast?


I don't believe anyone is "supporting breaking the law"

More so the childish behavior of a select few is what people grow tired of. You've changed your words or others words so many times in this thread I cannot even recount them all.

You keep bashing people who aren't coast dwellers, when it is YOUR own people that are breaking the law.

If you want to make a difference, put your iPhone tapatalk down, man up and go guard the sign from your people that keep breaking the law. Or quit your job and become a gw. Otherwise just stop talking.

Your incessant expletives and bashing is as old as the hard head chum in a sharks stomach.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smackdaddy53

mesquitecountry said:


> I don't believe anyone is "supporting breaking the law"
> 
> More so the childish behavior of a select few is what people grow tired of. You've changed your words or others words so many times in this thread I cannot even recount them all.
> 
> You keep bashing people who aren't coast dwellers, when it is YOUR own people that are breaking the law.
> 
> If you want to make a difference, put your iPhone tapatalk down, man up and go guard the sign from your people that keep breaking the law. Or quit your job and become a gw. Otherwise just stop talking.
> 
> Your incessant expletives and bashing is as old as the hard head chum in a sharks stomach.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So when is the Fury going in the classifieds?


----------



## mesquitecountry

Smackdaddy53 said:


> So when is the Fury going in the classifieds?


Ha, I just sold my 04 nitro bay. I'm waiting on my shoalwater to be finished. You won't ever see me passed the sign. This has been the longest month of my life to be without a boat. Though I'm not sad I'm not fighting all the potlickers and locals running through my wade. 

I prefer to fish Feb to Mid June. Then again late Aug till Nov once the traffic dies down. Then go hunt the 4 legged.

I have an unblemished record and intend on keeping that way.

Look man, I'm sure you are a good dude. This thread is just overwhelmingly stupid, redundant, and a waste of time. That is my entire point.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billygoat

photofishin said:


> that is news...this thread isn't news. It was created with the intent on "shaming" people publicly, which is against the law.


Does shaming yourself count? If so, you should probably stop posting before you sue yourself.


----------



## HarberFishing

*WOW*

Reading this WHOLE thread is sad.

1) If you don't know the History of Cedar bayou, the opening and closing of it, natural and man made, and what the past 15+ years have been like trying to get it open, Why are you fishing it NOW. If you don't know, read and research and always respect it.

2) For those of you saying "show me the law," and "Show me the science..." Read the Fish Pass law for Texas. NO sign is needed, it has been deemed a fish pass, therefore falls under different laws. The same as Port A beach, its not a road, but it has been deemed one, therefore you follow the road laws. Pretty simple. For the science, the pass isn't the issue as much as the slough, which is one of the biggest and last known to still be around, therefore, keeping it open is important. This PASS was closed due to man made destruction, (oil spill) and ANY disruption to the new opening scares the $**t out of anyone that truly cares for the Texas Coast and it's fish population.

Cedar bayou should be respected and left undisturbed as much as possible while enjoying everything it has to offer. If you don't get that, you should probably find some reefs or jetties to fish, the packery channel doesn't have worries of closing, motor over there.

But lets be realistic here, regardless of where on the gulf cast you are, the amount of disrespectfulness and inconsideration is appalling. My family has been in and fished the Rockport area since the 50's, before the guide and local fishing boom that we see today. With having the ability to take my family to Rockport and grab the boat and go fishing, I have seen some pretty childish and downright BS for boating courtesy as well as safety, mostly stemming from Guides. Running too close to other boats, running between boats and shorelines that are 100 yards from each other, to guides downright running circles around my boat because i was "in their spot" I have been given many of locations throughout my life from all over, including the last 75 years from fathers, grandfathers, and great grandfathers. I have journals that describe estes flats that most of you would give your left arm for.

I am getting off topic, the point i am making is this, if i can't take my two sons and their mother out to jaybird to see the dolphins and just fish around for fun without guides and others running around me, between me and the shore, running within talking distance, what makes you all think they will respect the fish pass, they obviously do not understand.

As for the guides and other locals that deem it necessary to run circles around others boats and try to ruin others people fishing, understand that you too can be followed, and ran around as well. All to much of this generation is in the "ME NOW" mentality.

So yes the next time i venture to CB and I see boats blowing past the sign, hell yes I am gong to say something, and take pics, why, Because i Care! If you don't understand why i care, then it is your responsibility to figure out why, not mine to teach you. Cedar bayou is not "just another fish pass or gateway to the gulf" it has a history and is important for the whole middle coast fisheries.

Moral of this rant is be respectful and courteous to other boaters, families, and guides. I don"t care if your a local, from Dallas, or a guide, no matter which category you fall in, don't be an Arsehole.


----------



## mesquitecountry

HarberFishing said:


> Reading this WHOLE thread is sad.
> 
> 1) If you don't know the History of Cedar bayou, the opening and closing of it, natural and man made, and what the past 15+ years have been like trying to get it open, Why are you fishing it NOW. If you don't know, read and research and always respect it.
> 
> 2) For those of you saying "show me the law," and "Show me the science..." Read the Fish Pass law for Texas. NO sign is needed, it has been deemed a fish pass, therefore falls under different laws. The same as Port A beach, its not a road, but it has been deemed one, therefore you follow the road laws. Pretty simple. For the science, the pass isn't the issue as much as the slough, which is one of the biggest and last known to still be around, therefore, keeping it open is important. This PASS was closed due to man made destruction, (oil spill) and ANY disruption to the new opening scares the $**t out of anyone that truly cares for the Texas Coast and it's fish population.
> 
> Cedar bayou should be respected and left undisturbed as much as possible while enjoying everything it has to offer. If you don't get that, you should probably find some reefs or jetties to fish, the packery channel doesn't have worries of closing, motor over there.
> 
> But lets be realistic here, regardless of where on the gulf cast you are, the amount of disrespectfulness and inconsideration is appalling. My family has been in and fished the Rockport area since the 50's, before the guide and local fishing boom that we see today. With having the ability to take my family to Rockport and grab the boat and go fishing, I have seen some pretty childish and downright BS for boating courtesy as well as safety, mostly stemming from Guides. Running too close to other boats, running between boats and shorelines that are 100 yards from each other, to guides downright running circles around my boat because i was "in their spot" I have been given many of locations throughout my life from all over, including the last 75 years from fathers, grandfathers, and great grandfathers. I have journals that describe estes flats that most of you would give your left arm for.
> 
> I am getting off topic, the point i am making is this, if i can't take my two sons and their mother out to jaybird to see the dolphins and just fish around for fun without guides and others running around me, between me and the shore, running within talking distance, what makes you all think they will respect the fish pass, they obviously do not understand.
> 
> As for the guides and other locals that deem it necessary to run circles around others boats and try to ruin others people fishing, understand that you too can be followed, and ran around as well. All to much of this generation is in the "ME NOW" mentality.
> 
> So yes the next time i venture to CB and I see boats blowing past the sign, hell yes I am gong to say something, and take pics, why, Because i Care! If you don't understand why i care, then it is your responsibility to figure out why, not mine to teach you. Cedar bayou is not "just another fish pass or gateway to the gulf" it has a history and is important for the whole middle coast fisheries.
> 
> Moral of this rant is be respectful and courteous to other boaters, families, and guides. I don"t care if your a local, from Dallas, or a guide, no matter which category you fall in, don't be an Arsehole.


Very well said! Truth be told, TPWD would be better off cabling the entrance of CB as it dumps into Mesquite.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smackdaddy53

HarberFishing said:


> Reading this WHOLE thread is sad.
> 
> 1) If you don't know the History of Cedar bayou, the opening and closing of it, natural and man made, and what the past 15+ years have been like trying to get it open, Why are you fishing it NOW. If you don't know, read and research and always respect it.
> 
> 2) For those of you saying "show me the law," and "Show me the science..." Read the Fish Pass law for Texas. NO sign is needed, it has been deemed a fish pass, therefore falls under different laws. The same as Port A beach, its not a road, but it has been deemed one, therefore you follow the road laws. Pretty simple. For the science, the pass isn't the issue as much as the slough, which is one of the biggest and last known to still be around, therefore, keeping it open is important. This PASS was closed due to man made destruction, (oil spill) and ANY disruption to the new opening scares the $**t out of anyone that truly cares for the Texas Coast and it's fish population.
> 
> Cedar bayou should be respected and left undisturbed as much as possible while enjoying everything it has to offer. If you don't get that, you should probably find some reefs or jetties to fish, the packery channel doesn't have worries of closing, motor over there.
> 
> But lets be realistic here, regardless of where on the gulf cast you are, the amount of disrespectfulness and inconsideration is appalling. My family has been in and fished the Rockport area since the 50's, before the guide and local fishing boom that we see today. With having the ability to take my family to Rockport and grab the boat and go fishing, I have seen some pretty childish and downright BS for boating courtesy as well as safety, mostly stemming from Guides. Running too close to other boats, running between boats and shorelines that are 100 yards from each other, to guides downright running circles around my boat because i was "in their spot" I have been given many of locations throughout my life from all over, including the last 75 years from fathers, grandfathers, and great grandfathers. I have journals that describe estes flats that most of you would give your left arm for.
> 
> I am getting off topic, the point i am making is this, if i can't take my two sons and their mother out to jaybird to see the dolphins and just fish around for fun without guides and others running around me, between me and the shore, running within talking distance, what makes you all think they will respect the fish pass, they obviously do not understand.
> 
> As for the guides and other locals that deem it necessary to run circles around others boats and try to ruin others people fishing, understand that you too can be followed, and ran around as well. All to much of this generation is in the "ME NOW" mentality.
> 
> So yes the next time i venture to CB and I see boats blowing past the sign, hell yes I am gong to say something, and take pics, why, Because i Care! If you don't understand why i care, then it is your responsibility to figure out why, not mine to teach you. Cedar bayou is not "just another fish pass or gateway to the gulf" it has a history and is important for the whole middle coast fisheries.
> 
> Moral of this rant is be respectful and courteous to other boaters, families, and guides. I don"t care if your a local, from Dallas, or a guide, no matter which category you fall in, don't be an Arsehole.


This is the best post on this thread and any others about passing the sign and how to act on the water in general. Green to you.


----------



## Puddle_Jumper

HarberFishing said:


> Reading this WHOLE thread is sad.
> 
> 1) If you don't know the History of Cedar bayou, the opening and closing of it, natural and man made, and what the past 15+ years have been like trying to get it open, Why are you fishing it NOW. If you don't know, read and research and always respect it.
> 
> 2) For those of you saying "show me the law," and "Show me the science..." Read the Fish Pass law for Texas. NO sign is needed, it has been deemed a fish pass, therefore falls under different laws. The same as Port A beach, its not a road, but it has been deemed one, therefore you follow the road laws. Pretty simple. For the science, the pass isn't the issue as much as the slough, which is one of the biggest and last known to still be around, therefore, keeping it open is important. This PASS was closed due to man made destruction, (oil spill) and ANY disruption to the new opening scares the $**t out of anyone that truly cares for the Texas Coast and it's fish population.
> 
> Cedar bayou should be respected and left undisturbed as much as possible while enjoying everything it has to offer. If you don't get that, you should probably find some reefs or jetties to fish, the packery channel doesn't have worries of closing, motor over there.
> 
> But lets be realistic here, regardless of where on the gulf cast you are, the amount of disrespectfulness and inconsideration is appalling. My family has been in and fished the Rockport area since the 50's, before the guide and local fishing boom that we see today. With having the ability to take my family to Rockport and grab the boat and go fishing, I have seen some pretty childish and downright BS for boating courtesy as well as safety, mostly stemming from Guides. Running too close to other boats, running between boats and shorelines that are 100 yards from each other, to guides downright running circles around my boat because i was "in their spot" I have been given many of locations throughout my life from all over, including the last 75 years from fathers, grandfathers, and great grandfathers. I have journals that describe estes flats that most of you would give your left arm for.
> 
> I am getting off topic, the point i am making is this, if i can't take my two sons and their mother out to jaybird to see the dolphins and just fish around for fun without guides and others running around me, between me and the shore, running within talking distance, what makes you all think they will respect the fish pass, they obviously do not understand.
> 
> As for the guides and other locals that deem it necessary to run circles around others boats and try to ruin others people fishing, understand that you too can be followed, and ran around as well. All to much of this generation is in the "ME NOW" mentality.
> 
> So yes the next time i venture to CB and I see boats blowing past the sign, hell yes I am gong to say something, and take pics, why, Because i Care! If you don't understand why i care, then it is your responsibility to figure out why, not mine to teach you. Cedar bayou is not "just another fish pass or gateway to the gulf" it has a history and is important for the whole middle coast fisheries.
> 
> Moral of this rant is be respectful and courteous to other boaters, families, and guides. I don"t care if your a local, from Dallas, or a guide, no matter which category you fall in, don't be an Arsehole.


 Thank you Sir... Very well said....


----------



## HarberFishing

Hopefully it won't come to that, I really think it's the whole newness of it all. I remember fishing CB and Panther Point back in 06-07 and hardly ever saw any boat traffic, now that its open, everyone wants to go, as if it is the Holy Grail of Fishing. What these guys don't get, is with it open, in a few years the middle coast, at least Rockport to POC should start looking like it did in the old "Plugger" days of the 40's-60's. Then there will be no need to run to the cut itself. Just grab a reef or grass pocket and have at it. But if putting barriers in at the opening to the gulf, or to Mesquite has to be done, then so be it. 

SCIENCE- There is NOT a fish pass from Port A to Port o Connor EXCEPT Cedar Bayou. Without it being open breeding, salinity levels, and population levels will continue to decline. Why do you think the limits have been dropped, it's not just more guides out there and more fish being taken, it's also about SEA LIFE not being able to sustain in such an environment.

Hoping for respect is kind of a lost cause, look at the laws they put in place for estes to dagger island, yet every weekend you get that guy in his bay boat blowing grass, shell and mud out the back trying to get unstuck. ( dont get me wrong, you can bay boat estes and the others, but you have to KNOW what your doing and where your going, and today's generation isn't going to waste time researching as much as they will just follow you out of port, and end up grounding themselves.

But if putting barriers in at the opening to the gulf, or to Mesquite has to be done, then so be it. 

Wishful thinking, I know.


----------



## tcbayman

photofishin said:


> that is news...this thread isn't news. It was created with the intent on "shaming" people publicly, which is against the law.


Where in the 1st amendment does it say anything about news? Accurately reported news, shames people publicly all the time. I gave one example earlier.


----------



## MEGABITE

Look what TPWD put up to get those selfish erosionists!  :slimer:


----------



## artys_only

If I got speeding tickets for speeding and they publicly shamed me I would slow down


----------



## HarberFishing

There is no "sense of privacy" in public waters, therefore any photo can be taken at any time.

If you are posting those photos to make fun of someone, say for being overweight, then possibly shaming, more bullying, but good luck with that one. 

Posting them because you are breaking laws, well that's not shaming. 

So my suggestion is this don't break the law out there and no one will take your pick or shame you, pretty simple. 

You keep fighting this fight, as stupid as it is. But the pic takers and shamers will continue, and the boaters moving past the sign will continue. But which one would win in court? My guess is the Shamers, as they have proof of laws being broken, where as the law breakers just have, "they shamed me" One is civil matter the other a state law.

But why argue such childish things, don't go past the sign! Have you ever seen a community come together and fix up a building or area, each one of those people involved are going to protect that work, that improvement. Well thats what you have here.

You would be much better off just not doing it or arguing it, than changing the minds of the people that this matters to. You won't get anyone to say, ah, who cares, go ahead, sure it's wrong but there is nothing i can do about it. 

You know why, because these are the same people that day in and day out worked to get Cedar Bayou open again, and that took DECADES and Millions, yet they never gave up, so changing their minds, or getting anyone to turn a blind eye is **** near impossible.

The CCA and TPW where not always so helpful on this project, until money was raised. At some points, they both stood in the way of this project. So your dealing with some pretty strong feelings here.

Does anybody remember or have the link to the old restore cedar bayou links, when the org was based out of Rockport? Since the cut was dredged, that has taken over most cedar bayou threads


----------



## Puddle_Jumper

MEGABITE said:


> Look what TPWD put up to get those selfish erosionists!  :slimer:


 I like that !!!:texasflag


----------



## HarberFishing

HAHAHHAHAHA

Got em coach, way to go TPW, now, can we lay this to rest?

But since there is nothing else, check these links for history and science of Cedar Bayou, for those of you simple minded, there is even a story of pirates  I am done here

https://www.twdb.texas.gov/publications/reports/contracted_reports/doc/0900010973_CedarBayou.pdf

http://texascoastgeology.com/passes/cedarbayou.html

http://tshaonline.org/handbook/online/articles/upl01


----------



## Lexy1

sgrem said:


> Use google.
> Search "Stupid Criminal Videos".
> 
> Search for private investigators that will track down people for insurance fraud with pictures.....hired by the insurance company.....Police putting pictures on the TV for suspected criminals asking the citizens to help them find a criminal. Is that harassment and bullying.
> 
> Better yet search 2cool for yeti theif.....what about this is confusing you?
> 
> I will pay for your fuel. Go past the sign and let me take your picture.....you can take my picture too so you have all my info to give your lawyer. Come back here and post the results and see whose side the law is on. When will you be there i will make myself available. Feel free to PM me.


I'm willing to bet with you that photofishin is "all talk" and "no action".
If he's willing to go pass the sign and let you take the pictures, I will chip in $100 to cover his time.

I've seen a lot of threads already suggesting people *taking pictures/videos of all those careless/reckless boaters, proachers, law breakers on or off the water*.

Words to those guys, pcitures/videos are so easy to get now via cell phones or GoPros. Just do not break the law or you will be on line hall of shame.


----------



## RockportRobert

Went to CB this morning. First boat in. Only 3 other by the time we left. No one past the sign.


----------



## bigfishtx

ACbob said:


> Went to CB this morning. First boat in. Only 3 other by the time we left. No one past the sign.


\
Well, this is a fishing web site.....HOW WAS THE FISHING????


----------



## RockportRobert

Watched the sun come up, then got our limits of trout. 16-21" Myself and 2 others.


----------



## Rubberback

ACbob said:


> Watched the sun come up, then got our limits of trout. 16-21" Myself and 2 others.


That place will be crowded tomorrow. 50 boats past the sign. Bring your cameras.:rotfl:


----------



## photofishin

HarberFishing said:


> There is no "sense of privacy" in public waters, therefore any photo can be taken at any time.
> 
> If you are posting those photos to make fun of someone, say for being overweight, then possibly shaming, more bullying, but good luck with that one.
> 
> Posting them because you are breaking laws, well that's not shaming.
> 
> So my suggestion is this don't break the law out there and no one will take your pick or shame you, pretty simple.
> 
> You keep fighting this fight, as stupid as it is. But the pic takers and shamers will continue, and the boaters moving past the sign will continue. But which one would win in court? My guess is the Shamers, as they have proof of laws being broken, where as the law breakers just have, "they shamed me" One is civil matter the other a state law.
> 
> But why argue such childish things, don't go past the sign! Have you ever seen a community come together and fix up a building or area, each one of those people involved are going to protect that work, that improvement. Well thats what you have here.
> 
> You would be much better off just not doing it or arguing it, than changing the minds of the people that this matters to. You won't get anyone to say, ah, who cares, go ahead, sure it's wrong but there is nothing i can do about it.
> 
> You know why, because these are the same people that day in and day out worked to get Cedar Bayou open again, and that took DECADES and Millions, yet they never gave up, so changing their minds, or getting anyone to turn a blind eye is **** near impossible.
> 
> The CCA and TPW where not always so helpful on this project, until money was raised. At some points, they both stood in the way of this project. So your dealing with some pretty strong feelings here.
> 
> Does anybody remember or have the link to the old restore cedar bayou links, when the org was based out of Rockport? Since the cut was dredged, that has taken over most cedar bayou threads


here's a better idea...contact law enforcement versus using vigilante justice. It's sad to me that people here who profess to follow the law can't get something as simple as that.


----------



## Ripin' Lips

*This thread reminds of this*

haha


----------



## Smackdaddy53

photofishin said:


> here's a better idea...contact law enforcement versus using vigilante justice. It's sad to me that people here who profess to follow the law can't get something as simple as that.


A GW personally asked me to PLEASE send ANY photos of people past the sign because they can't catch them in there. By the time they get a report and get there the perps are all gone. 
You are the vigilante bro. You and the other two tater heads that have done everything short of confess. I bet if you were there and heard a GW was on the way you would alert the people on the other side of the sign. 
Why do you get so mad about this? Have you ever read the Lone Star Outdoors publication? They have a section devoted to stories about people they catch poaching and trespassing. That is the same as the wall of shame we are talking about. The only difference is the ones we are going to post have not been caught yet. Past the sign=breaking the law.


----------



## mesquitecountry

Smackdaddy53 said:


> A GW personally asked me to PLEASE send ANY photos of people past the sign because they can't catch them in there. By the time they get a report and get there the perps are all gone.
> 
> You are the vigilante bro. You and the other two tater heads that have done everything short of confess. I bet if you were there and heard a GW was on the way you would alert the people on the other side of the sign.
> 
> Why do you get so mad about this? Have you ever read the Lone Star Outdoors publication? They have a section devoted to stories about people they catch poaching and trespassing. That is the same as the wall of shame we are talking about. The only difference is the ones we are going to post have not been caught yet. Past the sign=breaking the law.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarberFishing

Vigilante justice is not defined by picture taking, lmao. 

Vigilante justice would be removing plugs once you disembark after passing the sign, or floating ropes across the channel.

I'm not condoning vigilante justice, but accountability between members of society when law enforcement can't be there.


Your definition of vigilante justice is hilarious, I'm not even condoning "justice" just pictures or proof of breaking the law. 

Why are you so concerned about people looking out for the hard work they have done and the future of our fisheries more than doing something about the people that compromise it?

Why is your concern and argument to turn a blind eye?

What would you do if you walked by a dog or child locked in a hot car? Say it doesn't affect you and walk on?


----------



## Ripin' Lips

the saying "pics or it didn't happen" comes to mind................................

Any law enforcement officer would rather have pics along with a verbal report than just a verbal report. especially if the pics showed the registration numbers. its not rocket science, its common sense.


----------



## OffShore Man

After reading this entire thread and to the OP. You"r **** right, screw them and feed "em" fish heads. The original ones who fought so hard to get it reopened and the donors who made it happen, deserve better. It was a vicious fight and some of that occurred on this very site. Take pics send them to the game warden, get them fined and get that mafia afraid of that area. A lot of folks took a beating personally to make it happen. I dont care about public shamming get them fined, pocket book will get there attention.

One of these days I am going to hitch a ride over there and see it, until then my sled wont get back there. I wish you good luck and good hunting!!


----------



## skinnywaterfishin

photofishin said:


> who's defending "offenders"? I surely hope it's not YOU who is the subject of a lawsuit when you follow the advice of the OP.
> Breaking the law in order to publicly shame someone else who is breaking the law doesn't make you any better than the "offender".


Publicly shaming? Breaking the law? I'll post your pic of your boat and numbers because I like your boat and want to know who's it is so I can talk to him about getting one just like it.


----------



## photofishin

skinnywaterfishin said:


> Publicly shaming? Breaking the law? I'll post your pic of your boat and numbers because I like your boat and want to know who's it is so I can talk to him about getting one just like it.


 The point is "intent". It is the OP's "intent" to publicly humiliate/shame/harass people online. Two wrongs don't make a right. That behavior is illegal. I've already posted numerous examples why. That is why we have law enforcement, so people don't take the law into their own hands. I am in no way justifying/defending people who go past a sign. I AM saying it is illegal to post their photos (especially personally identifiable ones) online for the purpose of harassment/shaming etc.


----------



## photofishin

HarberFishing said:


> Vigilante justice is not defined by picture taking, lmao.
> 
> Vigilante justice would be removing plugs once you disembark after passing the sign, or floating ropes across the channel.
> 
> I'm not condoning vigilante justice, but accountability between members of society when law enforcement can't be there.
> 
> Your definition of vigilante justice is hilarious, I'm not even condoning "justice" just pictures or proof of breaking the law.
> 
> Why are you so concerned about people looking out for the hard work they have done and the future of our fisheries more than doing something about the people that compromise it?
> 
> Why is your concern and argument to turn a blind eye?
> 
> What would you do if you walked by a dog or child locked in a hot car? Say it doesn't affect you and walk on?


 some people's inability to read is disturbing. I already stated that if you feel you need to report something, report it to the game warden or other law enforcement. Posting photos online for the sole purpose of shaming/harassment is illegal.


----------



## bigfishtx

I asked my lawyer about this law that Photo is pushing. He could not believe I was asking the question, and said the intent of the law is to protect innocent people, not criminals. No grand jury would indict someone for posting a pic of a criminal act in progress.


----------



## photofishin

bigfishtx said:


> I asked my lawyer about this law that Photo is pushing. He could not believe I was asking the question, and said the intent of the law is to protect innocent people, not criminals. No grand jury would indict someone for posting a pic of a criminal act in progress.


the point is that someone is innocent until proven guilty in a court of law. The OP has the intent to harass/shame/defame people online...not to use the law. If you took a photo of me and posted it online in order to shame me, any two bit lawyer would get it thrown out of court in a heartbeat.
I've already spoken to my personal attorney about this.


----------



## EdK

bigfishtx said:


> I asked my lawyer about this law that Photo is pushing. He could not believe I was asking the question, and said the intent of the law is to protect innocent people, not criminals. No grand jury would indict someone for posting a pic of a criminal act in progress.


One somewhere in San Fran might.


----------



## wet dreams

Had a longtime GW tell me he can get a conviction with a 8x10 glossy, I did forward him one Royboy42 sent me.....30 minutes later he was at the guys house.....I'm sure after talking with Roy he told him the same.....


----------



## Sgrem

photofishin said:


> the point is that someone is innocent until proven guilty in a court of law. The OP has the intent to harass/shame/defame people online...not to use the law. If you took a photo of me and posted it online in order to shame me, any two bit lawyer would get it thrown out of court in a heartbeat.
> I've already spoken to my personal attorney about this.


Have your attorney Google "public shaming lawsuit cases".

Judges across the nation use public shaming as punishment for crimes. Yall could rack up by getting those criminals to sue the court judge. Precedent cases back up the judges.......

Bring your lawyer on your boat. Go past sign.


----------



## bigfishtx

Me thinks Photo is one of the criminals. Now we just need to figure out which boat.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

photofishin said:


> the point is that someone is innocent until proven guilty in a court of law. The OP has the intent to harass/shame/defame people online...not to use the law. If you took a photo of me and posted it online in order to shame me, any two bit lawyer would get it thrown out of court in a heartbeat.
> I've already spoken to my personal attorney about this.


If your boat is behind the sign you are breaking the law, no ifs ands or buts about it. There is no waiting to be proven guilty or for a loop hole in the system, man up and take your fine and try to find some one to feel sorry for your stupidity later. 
On a brighter note, does any one know of a guide service that specifically fishes that area? I would really like to fish there with someone that knows the area and I have always wanted to ride on one of those black Stoner Furys. I heard they are sweet sleds.


----------



## mesquitecountry

Smackdaddy53 said:


> If your boat is behind the sign you are breaking the law, no ifs ands or buts about it. There is no waiting to be proven guilty or for a loop hole in the system, man up and take your fine and try to find some one to feel sorry for your stupidity later.
> 
> On a brighter note, does any one know of a guide service that specifically fishes that area? I would really like to fish there with someone that knows the area and I have always wanted to ride on one of those black Stoner Furys. I heard they are sweet sleds.


You've never fished that area?

LOL!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mesquitecountry

I'm shocked. You spoke with such religious fervor that you were from that area and that outsiders were ruining the coast I was beginning to wonder if Jesus Christ himself rose your loins up out of the shell at the cross at Spalding.

Probably from Waco. Seems fitting.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem

Smackdaddy53 said:


> If your boat is behind the sign you are breaking the law, no ifs ands or buts about it. There is no waiting to be proven guilty or for a loop hole in the system, man up and take your fine and try to find some one to feel sorry for your stupidity later.
> On a brighter note, does any one know of a guide service that specifically fishes that area? I would really like to fish there with someone that knows the area and I have always wanted to ride on one of those black Stoner Furys. I heard they are sweet sleds.


I've never used them smack but you might be able to book with these folks.

http://www.cedarbayououtfitters.com/rockport_fishing_hunting_trips_rates.htm


----------



## mesquitecountry

sgrem said:


> I've never used them smack but you might be able to book with these folks.
> 
> http://www.cedarbayououtfitters.com/rockport_fishing_hunting_trips_rates.htm


I'll gladly take a newbie to the area and teach him the area when my new boat arrives. Always looking to give a land dweller an opportunity to fish our beautiful coast lines.

I'll even drive you to the sign smack so you can see what all of us Rockport fisherman are talking about.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TKash

mesquitecountry said:


> I'll gladly take a newbie to the area and teach him the area when my new boat arrives. Always looking to give a land dweller an opportunity to fish our beautiful coast lines.
> 
> I'll even drive you to the sign smack so you can see what all of us Rockport fisherman are talking about.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ugh, land dweller from Austin, think maybe your referring to the cross on big isle at long reef bend, little on down from Spalding. Yea Smack maybe he'll take you out in his new 60k + rig and teach you a few things.


----------



## mesquitecountry

TKash said:


> Ugh, land dweller from Austin, think maybe your referring to the cross on big isle at long reef bend, little on down from Spalding. Yea Smack maybe he'll take you out in his new 60k + rig and teach you a few things.


You're

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaltMan

This thread has served it's purpose:headknockâ€¦Smack called the GW, they set the record straight. Time for this to move down the list, it's just petty BS now.


----------



## spurgersalty

Smackdaddy53 said:


> If your boat is behind the sign you are breaking the law, no ifs ands or buts about it. There is no waiting to be proven guilty or for a loop hole in the system, man up and take your fine and try to find some one to feel sorry for your stupidity later.
> On a brighter note, does any one know of a guide service that specifically fishes that area? I would really like to fish there with someone that knows the area and I have always wanted to ride on one of those black Stoner Furys. I heard they are sweet sleds.





mesquitecountry said:


> You've never fished that area?
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





mesquitecountry said:


> I'm shocked. You spoke with such religious fervor that you were from that area and that outsiders were ruining the coast I was beginning to wonder if Jesus Christ himself rose your loins up out of the shell at the cross at Spalding.
> 
> Probably from Waco. Seems fitting.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That went right over you head:spineyes:


----------



## mesquitecountry

spurgersalty said:


> That went right over you head:spineyes:


I caught exactly what he was doing, lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skinnywaterfishin

photofishin said:


> The point is "intent". It is the OP's "intent" to publicly humiliate/shame/harass people online. Two wrongs don't make a right. That behavior is illegal. I've already posted numerous examples why. That is why we have law enforcement, so people don't take the law into their own hands. I am in no way justifying/defending people who go past a sign. I AM saying it is illegal to post their photos (especially personally identifiable ones) online for the purpose of harassment/shaming etc.


U sure that was the OP's intent? Maybe I'm missing something or you must be clairvoyant. I don't see anything about posting photos, publicly humiliating/shaming/harassing people online. The way I read it is he wants to engage in a public conversation on a forum to understand why folks who choose to willingly and knowingly break the law do so.

"Raise your hand if you go past the "No Boats Beyond This Point" sign at Cedar Bayou
Tell us super champ why you are special and have no regard for the rest of Texas fisherman current and future, the CCA, and TPWD as well as countless others that have opened the fish pass for the betterment of the middle coast. If you have the gall to drive right on past you should have no reservations to open a discussion here. If you are man enough to face the rest of us instead of hide behind your console. No one will bash you just very interested in your story. If you can only bark obscenities from the safety of your boat rather than have an adult discussion then you gotta live with that. Pull up your skirt, grab your ball$, and raise your hand."


----------



## skinnywaterfishin

photofishin said:


> the point is that someone is innocent until proven guilty in a court of law. The OP has the intent to harass/shame/defame people online...not to use the law. If you took a photo of me and posted it online in order to shame me, any two bit lawyer would get it thrown out of court in a heartbeat.
> I've already spoken to my personal attorney about this.


How do you know what the OP's intent is?

My OPINION is that he was wanting to gain in understanding and inviting discussion from folks who break the law.

I imply, you infer.


----------



## Main Frame 8

Thinking about buying a boat just so I can go past this iconic sign. 

:texasflag


----------



## mesquitecountry

Main Frame 8 said:


> Thinking about buying a boat just so I can go past this iconic sign.
> 
> :texasflag


It's not even a fancy sign. You would think its the Eiffel Tower of the mid coast the way people describe it lol.

Looks like they found some left over scraps when they were dredging painted it saying no boats passed this point and erected it. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smackdaddy53

spurgersalty said:


> That went right over you head:spineyes:


Winner winner chicken dinner! I guess he hasn't picked up on my sense of humor and/or sarcasm.
Lived and fished the waters around these parts since I was a wee lad back in the 80's.


----------



## mesquitecountry

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Winner winner chicken dinner! I guess he hasn't picked up on my sense of humor and/or sarcasm.
> Lived and fished the waters around these parts since I was a wee lad back in the 80's.


Probably don't quit your day job and become a comedian. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem

Or a lawyer.....seems someone could make a healthy living on public shaming cases.


----------



## bigfishtx

Here is a situation similar.....women caught trying to steal stuff, no charges filed. No charges even considered.

http://www.myfoxhouston.com/story/25956784/police-no-charges-in-viral-beach-theft-video


----------



## spurgersalty

mesquitecountry said:


> It's not even a fancy sign. You would think its the Eiffel Tower of the mid coast the way people describe it lol.
> 
> Looks like they found some left over scraps when they were dredging painted it saying no boats passed this point and erected it. Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*past*


----------



## Smackdaddy53

spurgersalty said:


> *past*


Don't make him loose his patients...


----------



## mesquitecountry

spurgersalty said:


> *past*


Do you even dictionary? Lol nice fail.

Past means an event that has already happened.

Passed means you have crossed the threshold of something.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback

I use to be a big time fishing dude.I only threw arty's & always waded. Just because I like fooling the fish & that is what my dad taught me.
We always tried to protect our passion by throwing back the big ones & taking just what we needed.
I'm not looking for a gold star because I have been on a few meat runs but normally wouldn't even fish till I needed more.
You would think that everyone would convey in someone spending the time & money to open a pass up to only help conserve fishing for now & future generations.
This being said Some are truly not being very smart. Setting the example of not obeying the sign isn't gonna help with future openings of different passes along our beautiful coast. 
Now, we are having to pay the GW to watch the area when he could be doing other things to grow our great fishery.


----------



## spurgersalty

mesquitecountry said:


> Do you even dictionary? Lol nice fail.
> 
> Past means an event that has already happened.
> 
> Passed means you have crossed the threshold of something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You must not English much.








RTFM


----------



## mesquitecountry

Lol you had to dig deep for that preposition. You might have stumped me on that one. I just read both the transitive verb and the preposition version and I can't tell which is correct. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlCapone

photofishin said:


> the point is that someone is innocent until proven guilty in a court of law. The OP has the intent to harass/shame/defame people online...not to use the law. If you took a photo of me and posted it online in order to shame me, any two bit lawyer would get it thrown out of court in a heartbeat.
> I've already spoken to my personal attorney about this.


Why don't you take on the OP's challenge?
"You are on your boat passing the sign. He takes your pictures and post them here." 
You can get in touch with your lawyer and sue the heck out of him.
All of 2coolers here will be eyewitnesses for this action/challenge.

Are you a fishing guide? 
Are you one of those "passing the sign"?


----------



## spurgersalty

mesquitecountry said:


> Lol you had to dig deep for that preposition. You might have stumped me on that one. I just read both the transitive verb and the preposition version and I can't tell which is correct.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, first thing that popped up, and, it should have been 'past' as a preposition


----------



## Bankin' On It

What if I take a pic but don't know who you are and then someone else does the shaming of you? It's already on the web so it's public at that point. Who get's sued?


----------



## mesquitecountry

spurgersalty said:


> No, first thing that popped up, and, it should have been 'past' as a preposition


But the real question is, how is the sign worded?

I don't recall now that we are talking about this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MEGABITE

Look at all of those lawbreakers! This is getting out of hand! At least the game wardens were there writing tickets :slimer:


----------



## Smackdaddy53

This thread is done for. All points have been made. Next new thread- "Wall of Shame".


----------



## Winters97gt

Lol, this thread was freaking hilarious. I don't even fish the middle coast, but definetly enjoyed the read. 

2cool entertainment for sure.


----------



## mesquitecountry

Winters97gt said:


> Lol, this thread was freaking hilarious. I don't even fish the middle coast, but definetly enjoyed the read.
> 
> 2cool entertainment for sure.


It's terrible. Trout numbers are marginal, and there are no decent redfish, nothing but rats. Avoid at all costs. Spread the word.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copano/Aransas

Smackdaddy53 said:


> This thread is done for. All points have been made. Next new thread- "Wall of Shame".


I put that title in the Thread i made, it just wasn't as popular as this one was i guess. sad3sm :headknock

Here is my thread with the "Wall of shame" if anybody wants to post in it. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1550362



Winters97gt said:


> Lol, this thread was freaking hilarious. I don't even fish the middle coast, but definetly enjoyed the read.
> 
> 2cool entertainment for sure.


It's no good, don't fish it.



mesquitecountry said:


> It's terrible. Trout numbers are marginal, and there are no decent redfish, nothing but rats. Avoid at all costs. Spread the word.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


X2 on this.

But really if some of y'all put as much effort into fishing as this thread, i think y'all could be pretty good at it.


----------



## EdK

I agree its very sad how poor the fishing's been- no one should waste their time.


----------



## Winters97gt

Same weekly for SPI, no need to come down here. Should probably move my boats back up the coast since it's such bad fishing...


----------



## ak

How long have them signs been up? I musta drove right past them and not even noticed. THey look real official is that state or what.


----------



## LA Wader

This is a funny thread! Good points made on the fish pass. 

Kinda reminds me of weirs and the signs over here in Calcasieu!


----------



## skinnywaterfishin

MEGABITE said:


> Look at all of those lawbreakers! This is getting out of hand! At least the game wardens were there writing tickets :slimer:


Obvious photoshop


----------



## skinnywaterfishin

bigfishtx said:


> Here is a situation similar.....women caught trying to steal stuff, no charges filed. No charges even considered.
> 
> http://www.myfoxhouston.com/story/25956784/police-no-charges-in-viral-beach-theft-video


Did you even read the article? Holy cow man.

Dude chose to not press charges. Could have been charged for simple battery and grand theft...according to the article.

It's not even close to a similar situation.


----------



## bigfishtx

skinnywaterfishin said:


> Did you even read the article? Holy cow man.
> 
> Dude chose to not press charges. Could have been charged for simple battery and grand theft...according to the article.
> 
> It's not even close to a similar situation.


Evidently YOU did not read it. The guy filmed two ladies stealing his stiff, confronted them, then posted it on you tube. The ladies could have been charged with theft, not him.


----------

